# Mother has kids kidnapped from her,she in return kills CPS agent.



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories

GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


Apparently there was good reason to take the kids.  And it's a shame that you would root for cold-blooded murder, but, oh well.  It ain't a race-war, but it'll do for now?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

This is all over the webs. Chicago Tribune,USA Today...etc. The Chicago paper has more details...


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


what the fuck is wrong with you that you would cheer on a murderer?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


Sure sure....its called MONEY....the younger the better....they then get a kickback from the adoption fees etc. 


ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


CPS aka Domestic Terrorists aka State kidnapping agents deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

Why did she lose custody?   Without knowing more, it's hard to know who was right.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Body on right. Odium cheers.  Double good if she was a ****** eh Od?

Makes sense though, you being afraid of CPS.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Body on right. Odium cheers.  Double good if she was a ****** eh Od?
> 
> Makes sense though, you being afraid of CPS.


She shouldn't kidnap kids.  A parent had enough and fought back. Tough shit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...



He's cheering on maternal instinct.  So am I.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Well, she'll never get her kid back now, or likely even see it again.  Great work, boys...


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


you're completely fucking delusional. no state agent gets a "kick back" from an adoption fee. no cps agent deserves to get killed because an unfit parent is losing their kids.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


this isn't maternal instinct. it's murderous rage.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

CPS arrests parents of 11 year old playing in his front yard waiting for parents to return

11-Year-Old Boy Played in His Yard. CPS Took Him Felony Charge for Parents. - Hit Run Reason.com


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



It's maternal instinct.  I wish it would happen more often, especially when the reason for taking children out of the home is ridiculous.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


it absolutely wasn't. it was revenge. she didn't shoot the agents that took her kids while they were doing it. she didn't try to run off with the kids away from cps. she waited outside a state office building and gunned down an agent in cold blood. it's fucking sick and should never be cheered. i thought you respected life?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



A cop was likely with the CPS agent when they removed the girl.  I would have waited too.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


More than likely she lost them for good anyways....saw no reason not to take revenge. 


ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yes they do. And yes they do. Unfit according to lying lawyers,cps kidnappers and judges who ONLY see their evidence not the parents. They usually go after poor parents who can't afford a REAL lawyer who get appointed a court appointed lawyer who is worthless.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


They ALWAYS are. Cops are just as guilty in this....their job is to protect and serve not help kidnap so state can make more money.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



It also pisses me off that anyone can make an "anonymous" call to CPS and make shit up and they show up at your door.  That happened to my family and for a stupid reason.  The tipster, and we know who it was, had to exaggerate and straight out lie to get somebody to show up.  It's amazing how quickly and easily the government can get right into your home and your life based on a whim.  I understand the murderous rage when my children are threatened to be taken out of my home.  I killed that woman's cat and made sure she knew it even though she couldn't prove it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Believing in nutty crap like that explains your religious faith perfectly...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I killed that woman's cat and made sure she knew it even though she couldn't prove it.


How very moral, and pro-life of you...


----------



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I'm not religious lol. I am a pro white atheist.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


As I said, your fuckin' nutty religion.  Fits you perfectly.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


so you would also commit cold blooded murder?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



It's hot blooded murder. If you're not going to be honest, I'm not going to engage with you.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


it didn't happen in the heat of the moment. it was after, and it was calculated. cold blooded murder.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Yes it did happen in the heat of the moment. The kind of rage a parent experiences when government thugs perform a sanctioned kidnapping on their children does not wane quickly.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


i don't think many people would argue that showing up at a government building and waiting for a cps agent would constitute a crime of passion. 

also you don't sound sane. cps shows up at your door so you kill someone's cat? you are fucked up.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



You wouldn't know, you're not a parent and you've never felt the rage when somebody threatens to have your children removed.  You have never walked in my moccasins. She's lucky she just lost a cat.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





Odium said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





Complete and utter horseshit!  No one makes money on removing children from parents. I was a CPS investigator and the last thing that we ever wanted to do was to take the kids and only did so when there was no other recourse. And most are not adopted, they are returned home or placed with relatives. You should not post stuff that you have no fucking clue about.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


you don't know if i'm a parent or not. 
one thing i can tell you for sure - cps will never be at my door, and i'll never kill anyone's cat out of a childish need for revenge.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


but then he'd never post...


----------



## Preacher (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Ah a former baby kidnapper in our midst....lovely.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You should read further.  I read at least 3 articles on this event.  That particular CPS decided to change their policy to focus on the welfare of the child instead of reunion with their family, a step further to unrestrained discretion in removing children permanently from a home for all offenses real or imagined.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Yes, I do know you are no parent.  Any parent by now would have expressed at least an understanding of what a parent feels when somebody bereaves them of their children.  I pay close attention to what people say and I'm smarter than you. You have no place in this discussion because you just don't understand.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



And CPS will never be at your door because you aren't a parent.  If you were, you would have no control over that.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



my son.
i can feel sympathy for someone losing custody of their children to cps - not a lot though because they were most likely mistreating that child to begin with. 
i certainly don't feel sympathy for someone that loses their kids and decides to commit cold blooded murder over it.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


i am, and i absolutely do, just as every other parent does. nobody will ever think that i abuse or neglect my child or god willing children.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


White Power....


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.



You are an idiot- a dangerous idiot at that.

That 'mom' most likely had her kids taken away from her for the same reason she murdered the CPS worker- because she is a dangerous nut like you.

I know you long for the days when Dad 'owned' his kids, and as long as he didn't outright murder them, he was free to beat them or sell off their labor- but those days have gone along with the days of owning human slaves.

Yes- the State will step in to protect kids from assholes who beat their kids, or who don't make sure that their kids are fed.

And then you applaud murder.

What an asshole.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2015)

So far as im concerned CPS doesn't take kids away from enough families. If you can't  or won't take proper care of your kids..... DON'T HAVE THEM!!!!!!


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> So far as im concerned CPS doesn't take kuds away from enough families. If you can't  or won't take proper care of your kids..... DON'T HAVE THEM!!!!!!


can't agree more. 

like say you kill someone's cat because you think they might have called cps about you. you probably shouldn't be allowed to have children, since you're an irrational violent person.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



He is cheering on murder- and so are you.

That Mom is not only a murderer- but she just guaranteed that she will never- ever- be the mother to her kids again.

If there is any other family- she has plunged the entire family into a nightmare. 

She is not only a murderer- but a horrible, horrible mother.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So you admit that you weren't man enough to confront a woman to her face and instead snuck around like a pimply weak kid after dark and killed a cat that did nothing to you???
What a sissy you are...


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> CPS arrests parents of 11 year old playing in his front yard waiting for parents to return
> 
> 11-Year-Old Boy Played in His Yard. CPS Took Him Felony Charge for Parents. - Hit Run Reason.com



And you think the proper response would have been for the parents to murder the CPS agents?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And then killed some other government worker in revenge?

And left your kids without a father?

Great example there.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I'm not your son, skid mark, and your supercilious tone is dismissed with prejudice.  You've never felt the threat of somebody taking your children, I have.  And as far as you speculating on how many cases involve genuine abuse or neglect, you have no fucking clue.  Our children weren't neglected or abused in any way, and yet CPS shows up at our door because somebody didn't like the fact we run a clothing optional home and decided to make outlandish allegations to get somebody to show up to investigate.  We're just average Americans and this shit happened to us.

Yes, it was quickly determined that we weren't doing anything illegal or inappropriate and I credit CPS for that. But I'll never forget the feeling of fear in the pit of my stomach when the possibility of losing my children seemed very real.  And because I don't think anyone who makes up false allegations to get CPS to respond, I killed that woman's cat. She's a predator, but hopefully she'll think twice before doing this to anyone else. But that's a measure of the fear I felt, something you, not being a parent, couldn't possibly understand.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 8, 2015)

The inability of white supremacists to exercise common sense impulse control and reject instant gratification for long term security is evident in this poster...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > CPS arrests parents of 11 year old playing in his front yard waiting for parents to return
> ...



I think it's unfortunate that children are removed from homes for specious reasons putting parents in a very dark place where they feel there's no other choice.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Like I said, You have no idea what you are talking about. CPS does not just take kids for no reason and there is always judicial over site. We must go into court and get an order, if not before the fact immediately afterwards. There are also child placement review boards that are overseen by a judge. Case manages must present their case for removal and a  plan to reunite the child with the family which is always the first plan. I also sat on a board as the agency's liaison and had to defend our actions in the case of removal. I'm here to tell you that these boards are touch sons of bitches and do not approve placements easily.

No tell us about your experience in the field and how you know so fucking much. You can't just make these accusations without being able to back it up.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So like the woman in the story, you have no impulse control and resorted to murdering cats because of your hurt feelings...and you consider yourself intelligent???


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



So you are a cat killing asshole.

And if she killed one of your kids in revenge for killing her cat?

Would she have been 'justified' since you killed her cat?

Child Protective Services exists for a reason- there are assholes out there who are just fucked up parents- they beat their kids- they torture their kids- they abuse their kids- they don't feed their kids.

You don't want CPS to investigate when someone makes a complaint. You would prefer that the abuse goes on in someone else's home, rather than have CPS show up at your door and investigate.

And frankly- since you have demonstrated your inclination towards violence- perhaps your neighbor was on to something.

They say most serial killers start off by torturing and killing small animals.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 and i never will 





> And as far as you speculating on how many cases involve genuine abuse or neglect, you have no fucking clue.  Our children weren't neglected or abused in any way, and yet CPS shows up at our door because somebody didn't like the fact we run a clothing optional home and decided to make outlandish allegations to get somebody to show up to investigate.  We're just average Americans and this shit happened to us.
> 
> Yes, it was quickly determined that we weren't doing anything illegal or inappropriate and I credit CPS for that. But I'll never forget the feeling of fear in the pit of my stomach when the possibility of losing my children seemed very real.  And because I don't think anyone who makes up false allegations to get CPS to respond, I killed that woman's cat. She's a predator, but hopefully she'll think twice before doing this to anyone else. But that's a measure of the fear I felt, something you, not being a parent, couldn't possibly understand.


the picture was of my son... you are dense, aren't you?
you killed someone's cat because you think they turned you in to cps... you're a criminal.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



We don't know enough about this case, in spite of my attempt to find other sources.  What was the reason the girl was removed?  Parents who know they fucked up with their children are rarely surprised or enraged when their children are taken from them.  This woman felt such a sense of injustice that she gunned down a CPS worker. It makes me think this is one of many cases where a child who was not genuinely neglected or abused was removed from the home anyway.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


you felt such a sense of injustice when cps asked some questions that you killed someone's pet. 

some people are just violent assholes.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



There is always another choice besides murdering someone- and ensuring that your will never be a parent to your children again.

There is always another choice besides a revenge killing of someone's pet.

That you think murder is the only solution is rather sick.


----------



## Debra K (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why did she lose custody?   Without knowing more, it's hard to know who was right.



Hard to know who was right?

How hard is it to know that murder is wrong?


----------



## reconmark (Aug 8, 2015)

*EARLY SIGNS OF SERIAL KILLERS*



> *Another common indicator of possible serial killing behavior is killing animals. They may provoke, torture, or even kill cats, dogs, and other animals. Even after seeing the results of their actions, the person will show no form of regret or remorse.*



Crime Library Early Signs of Serial Killers Crime Museum

Maybe there's more to your story than you are letting on....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


San Francisco Bay View Part One She was homeless so cops and Child Protective Services took her kids then imprisoned them on toxic Treasure Island

n 1999, San Francisco cops pounded on Liz Washington’s door and burst in with their hands on their guns. “It was like they were going to be in a shoot-out,” said Liz. Flourishing an unreadable paper that she could not identify as a warrant, they snatched her three children, literally grabbing her nursing infant from her arms. This brutal act began the chain of events that ended with the family’s long imprisonment on Treasure Island

Liz and her four children are ill with severe breathing problems she believes are caused by mold and asbestos in the walls of the subsidized former Navy townhouse they rent from The John Stewart Co.

She has furthermore concluded that 15 years of drinking polluted water flowing through 70-year-old island pipes into her kitchen and bathroom taps resulted in her entire family’s stomach and digestive complaints. Her two sons suffer severe gastrointestinal problems that have required multiple hospitalizations and noninvasive surgical de-compactions.

In an interesting trifecta, since arriving on the island, her formerly healthy family developed signs of hypothyroidism, which can be traced to contact with a group of chemicals called polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs). During the Navy’s 70-year occupation of Treasure Island, this seagoing arm of the U.S. military employed capacitors, electric motors and transformers broadly in its infrastructure and vehicles. Low flashpoint PCBs, with their excellent insulation and coolant properties, were wrapped around wires and mixed into building material.

The history of the human race can be writ large with the sentence: “What do we do with this stuff when we’re done with it?” The Navy was no exception. Without fully grasping the toxic properties of PCBs, the Navy tossed these poisonous materials into burn pits located in soil on a place they called The Old Bunker Area (now Site 12), where ammunition had been stored.

Incinerating them rendered these toxins even more lethal. Then, from the 1950s to the ‘70s, the Navy constructed family housing on top of what was essentially a toxic dump.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Your another one who does not know what you're talking about. See my post # 50. And I'll tell you another thing. The focus is ALWAYS on the welfare of the child ALWAYS. Hopefully the best interest of the child will be served by returning the child home. If it is not than other plans have to be made. There is no "unrestrained discretion" Maybe YOU would like to share the source of your knowledge and experience with this issue.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


what do you think that proves?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Parents who are fucking with their kids often have a rage and violence problem- pretty common for asshole parents to feel like they 'own' their kids- and the government has no right to take them away- and of course they don't consider burning their kids with cigarettes abuse- its just 'parental discipline'.

Like I said- this 'mother' and I use that term loosely- killed someone else- someone else's daughter- and left her own kids without a mother.

I am betting we are going to find out she has a history of violent behavior- and probably mental illness.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


I'm a father.  What would you do if somebody hurt your son?  You really don't know.  Most parents say they would kill the SOB and bury them where the body will never be found...are they criminals too? Threats to one's children invokes primitive protective instincts that aren't bound by law...that's why this happened.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


so her kids were harmed? nope. just removed from the home. 
i'd go to the ends of the earth for my son. i would not murder someone, ever.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I don't think we're going to find out anything.  Every source I looked up on this left a lot of blanks.  And you're wrong about parents being outraged at CPS intervention when they know they are hurting their children.  They are usually racked with guilt and it becomes a wake up call to change their ways so they can get their kids back.  That's not what happened here...what happened is an act of righteous rage more commonly associated with a deep sense of injustice.  Just what was so terrible that this girl was removed?  You assume it was justified, I assume otherwise based on my own personal experience.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



You would not kill to protect your son?  Where did you borrow that picture from anyway? This isn't adding up.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Stop trying to deflect you ignorant asshole...


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


i said murder.
i 'borrowed' it from my hard drive. i have more if you want.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You're still spewing bovine excrement directly out of your pie hole. How many neglected and abused children have you removed from parents? You think that because they are really harming the child they are not going to be upset? That is just fucking stupid


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Parents Accused Of Burning Child With Cigarettes www.wsbtv.com

ATLANTA —

A Cherokee County couple has been arrested after police say they burned their child with cigarettes.
Police say Mandy Hartman and Nicholas Phillips intentionally burned their child. They have been charged with cruelty to children.

Their 16-month-old child is now in state protective custody. Officials say the couple suffered numerous cigarette burns.

The child’s injuries are not believed to be life-threatening.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I'll ask you again and will keep asking until I get answer. HOW the fuck do you know how parents react when their child is removed?  What is your experience and expertise?  Until you can explain that, your words are nothing more than an appeal to ignorance-"it's true because I said it's true and you should just believe it."


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You assume it was justified, I assume otherwise based on my own personal experience.


Which was CPS visiting your clothing-optional house, or your childhood?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You're part of the problem this thread addresses.  How many children have you removed because they were allowed to walk to the store alone or because they snuck a little booze from a visiting uncle?  More than you'll admit here, that's for sure.  I had one of you fucks show up at my door because sometimes we don't wear clothes in the house.  I'm sure that I'm just like a lot of your victims now that CPS has expanded well beyond genuine cases of abuse or neglect where immediate intervention is required.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I wouldn't kill someone's cat in revenge.

I wouldn't permanently lose my son by murdering someone in revenge. 

I wouldn't kill some random government worker- someone's daughter- in revenge for being investigated by CPS.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You would not kill to protect your son?



Foe me it would depend on the situation. I see dar roo many families where the kids ahould be taken but aren't to blame CPS for taking kids without specific proof of wrongdoing. Like letting kids beyond utter infancy run around naked.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You sure they didn't show up regarding reports that you are killing neighborhood pets?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Two things.  I don't believe a thing you say, you are one of the CPS jack booted thugs this thread intends to expose.  Two, I have more than a strong grasp of human psychology.  Murderous rage like this is preceded by a deep sense of injustice, when children are ripped out of a parent's arms and not for their own safety.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



The cat was killed afterward.  Follow the time line.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You would not kill to protect your son?
> ...



You are exactly the kind of person my neighbor was, abusing the CPS anonymous tip system because you don't like how somebody is raising their children.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Ah........and when the woman kills someone in your family for revenge for her cat being killed- will that be justified?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

*‘Free Range Parenting’ Too Often Leads to Child Neglect Investigations, Report Finds*

‘Free Range Parenting’ Too Often Leads to Child Neglect Investigations, Report Finds

Charging responsible parents with child neglect when they encourage their kids to be independent diverts valuable resources away from true cases of child abuse and negligence, according to a new report.

Legally Kidnapped


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



So you have no actual experience in the field. OK thanks for admitting that. All you have is a self assessment of a "knowledge of psychology" I don't give a fuck whether or not you believe me. You should be ashamed that you are perpetuating lies and fear mongering with your horseshit. CPS saves lives. I don't even own jack boots whatever the fuck they are.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You sound like my damned mother in law!


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



This coming from the man who kills a neighbors pet in revenge........

Murderous rage like hers can be caused by many things- it could be caused by the same thing that caused her kids to be taken away- perhaps she was out killing her neighborhood pets in revenge for perceived slights and the authorities were worried about her kids safety.....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> 
> So you have no actual experience in the field. OK thanks for admitting that. All you have is a self assessment of a "knowledge of psychology" I don't give a fuck whether or not you believe me. You should be ashamed that you are perpetuating lies and fear mongering with your horseshit. *CPS saves lives*. I don't even own jack boots whatever the fuck they are.









Like this one?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not me, I'm a nudist too.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So what would you do if you were sent to a home because they are clothing optional?


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You are exactly the kind of person my neighbor was, abusing the CPS anonymous tip system because you don't like how somebody is raising their children.



I believe  we should be LICENSING  parents before they're allowed to have kids and inspecting the homes of every family on a,montgly basis to ensure proper upbringing of the kids.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You are exactly the kind of person my neighbor was, abusing the CPS anonymous tip system because you don't like how somebody is raising their children.
> ...


The would be something like trying to do the right things for children, not something we bother with here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You are exactly the kind of person my neighbor was, abusing the CPS anonymous tip system because you don't like how somebody is raising their children.
> ...



According to your standards?  You've already proved yourself a nut for saying that naturist families are abusing their children, the millions of families that do this to varying degrees.  That's the problem with arbitrary bureaucrats deciding what is or isn't abuse based on their own bigotry or prejudice.  Your attempt to bring government even more into people's homes will fail.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You are exactly the kind of person my neighbor was, abusing the CPS anonymous tip system because you don't like how somebody is raising their children.
> ...


one of the reasons i vociferously oppose homeschooling. at least when the kids have to go to school they can be observed for signs of neglect and abuse


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Of course you do.  All power to the state!  Now I'm getting a better grasp on your angle here. Presuming that homeschooled children are being abused, no wonder you want CPS kicking in doors often and it angers you when there's any reprisal.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That would not likely happen unless there were other concerns about the children. If they are all just walking around naked out of public view it is not anyone's concern


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


do you think that there aren't parents out there that 'homeschool' their kids to hide abuse?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You are exactly the kind of person my neighbor was, abusing the CPS anonymous tip system because you don't like how somebody is raising their children.
> ...


You're out of your fucking mind.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Well that's all that happened in our house and no they weren't in the front yard. Though we've moved to a rural location where the neighbors are further away, though they don't mind seek our kids starkers. This former neighbor upped the ante when nobody would respond just for a naked family and alleged abuse.  You should try to imagine what it's like to be on the other side of your visits, especially when citizens feel empowered to bring you there through an anonymous tip.  We were parents doing nothing wrong, yet there you people were. And the horror stories of CPS removing children for stupid reasons puts a general sense of fear into informed parents that the government can whimsically take their children.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank goodness the murder victim was able to save the child's life by taking him/her away from the deranged lunatic of a mother.

On a different day, it could've been the kid lying dead at the hands of the mad woman.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


No, I really don't.  That's your Left wing socialist bias wanting to incarcerate all children in government schools so YOU can do the abusing. 

L.A. schools pay 139 million settlement in abuse cases - CNN.com

Children are far better off with their own parents than the pedophiles your schools hire to teach them.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


well we've already established that you're a batshit fucking insane cat killer and murder supporter, why should we think you'd have a rational view of schools?

do you home school your kids?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You were dealing with stupid spiteful, lying neighbors. CPS can't be responsible for that and they have to respond to all allegations because some are real. That is just the way it is. I explained previously why children can't be removed arbitrarily and yours were not  either , right? You admit that "horror stories " put fear into parents but YOU are responsible for spreading those stories when all that CPS is doing is trying to protect children who need it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.



The mother is pretty stupid, now she will never get her kids back and she took a life. 

Pretty sad story.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


What the fuck is your point with that? Shit happens. You're just dredging up whatever crap you can find to smear CPS regardless of whether or not it has anything to do with the topic. Seems like desperation.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


only because it is


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Why, do you want to call CPS?

They go to private school.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


i just wouldn't have been surprised, that's all. 

so when you killed someone's cat because you were mad, do you think that was good parenting?
if your kid came home and told you that they killed a classmate's hamster because the kid accused them of cutting in line would you be okay with that?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Say, how are you spending those child removal bonus checks?  New jacuzzi?

*Legally Kidnapped By CPS (child protective services)*

*



*

*housands of families are being torn apart by CPS. CPS gets a bonus every time they remove a child from their home. Have you ever noticed the children the make the news are the ones that have been killed, molested, tortured and treated like animals, actually worse then animals. Have you ever stopped and really listened to what the media has said about them, i have that CPS was involved and they were trying to keep the family together, this really is disgusting, because the truth is these are damaged children and CPS cant place them in homes. They need healthy children emotionally and physically. They also come from families that don't have the means to hire an attorney that will fight CPS.That's why the media will not interview us about my grandchildren. They haven't been abused and aren't news worthy. Please help me to get this out there, we are not the only ones going through this. If we all stand together we can make a difference.*

*Here is a list of reccomendations Georgia Senator Nancy Schaefer had wanted to impose upon CPS and I believe we should help her to get these changes made. her voice was silenced due to an apparent murder/suicide after she started to expose CPS for the corrupt government organization that they are.*

*RECOMMENDATIONS*
*1. Call for an independent audit of the Department of Family and Children’s Services *
*(DFCS) to expose corruption and fraud. *
*2. Activate immediate change. Every day that passes means more families and children *
*are subject to being held hostage. *
*3. End the financial incentives that separate families. *
*4. Grant to parents their rights in writing. *
*5. Mandate a search for family m... embers to be given the opportunity to adopt their *
*own relatives. *
*6. Mandate a jury trial where every piece of evidence is presented before removing a *
*child from his or her parents. *
*7. Require a warrant or a positive emergency circumstance *
*before removing children from their parents. (Judge Arthur G. Christean, Utah Bar *
*Journal, January, 1997 reported that “except in emergency circumstances, including *
*the need for immediate medical care, require warrants upon affidavits of probable *
*cause before entry upon private property is permitted for the forcible removal of *
*children from their parents.”) *
*8. Uphold the laws when someone fabricates or presents false evidence. If a parent *
*alleges fraud, hold a hearing with the right to discovery of all evidence. *
*Senator Nancy Schaefer *
*50th District of Georgia*
*Petition Legally Kidnapped By CPS child protective services Change.org*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I don't think it's anywhere near the same thing as somebody threatening you with the removal of your children.  Want to try another hypothetical more scaled to the discussion?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


where did you get this batch of lies?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


What is this horseshit! I cant get through to you. You don't even provide a source


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


so it's okay for you to kill a pet in revenge but you wouldn't condone your kids doing it?
how egregious must a false accusation be to warrant a pet's death?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



And yet you conclude it's horseshit?  I just added the link.  This is honest testimony from one of your victims.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


you linked to a petition... that's not proof of anything, especially proof of the outright lie that cps agents get a 'bonus' check for removing kids


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Don't see any link yet.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



And yet a sitting U.S. senator gave a list of recommendations including the removal of financial incentives for removing children.  Funny how you think a senator is proposing it if it isn't happening.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


that's a georgia state senator, not a us senator. 
do you have any actual proof that there is such an incentive? most states require that the pay for state employees be made public.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I don't know if the bonus filters down to the boots on the ground...it was why I was asking PP if she was getting a check.  

And when children enter the system, CPS needs more money and gets it, probably more than what's needed.  Time to be rational so you can see it for yourself.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


so you don't have a source that says that "*CPS gets a bonus every time they remove a child from their home"*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



No rational thought, huh?  You don't see how children who are put into the system require more money?  Does common sense really need a link?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

*FOSTER CARE SYSTEM TRAPS CHILDREN INTO VICIOUS CYCLE OF SEX ABUSE*

*Lee Ann McAdoo
Infowars.com
August 1, 2013

The FBI raid that rescued 105 sexually exploited children from a sex trafficking ring last weekend has highlighted the vulnerability of foster children

Sixty percent of runaways who arevictims of sex trafficking had been in the custody of child protective services.

Many times when children are rescued from sex traffickers they are put right back into the foster care system to repeat the same vicious cycle.*
Victims may even recruit other children into the very abuse they had just left.


*With the “child protectors” snatching even more children into the system to get more federal funding, there has become a serious shortage of good foster parents to handle the surplus of children, which means the bar has been set really low for people who can qualify to foster.

A 2011 audit of Sacramento Foster Care facilities found the addressees of more than 1000 registered sex offenders matched the addresses of licensed foster-care facilities and homes.

Almost 600 of those offenders were considered high risk.

The report identified a number of factors endangering these children, including a failure to thoroughly and promptly investigate reports of neglect.

Those who are paid to protect children couldn’t care less about their safety so long as the feds come through with the 
big bucks.

Sex traffickers prey on helpless children who feel abandoned by their families and lost in a system of providers that don’t bother to follow up on reports of neglect.

These are the type of children that are easily groomed for child sex slavery and prostitution.

The demand for child sex trafficking is even greater now that sex-trafficking and pedophila have moved out of isolation and into a worldwide internet-based community of people who share images and techniques.

According to the International Center For Missing And Exploited Children (ICMEC), of the millions of pornographic images on the internet, 10% are of infants and toddlers, while 76% are of pre-pubescent children.

Let that sink in.

Almost 90% of all porn on the internet is of exploited children.

That’s why the Global Center For Women and Justice has said that “human trafficking is far more lucrative than the sale of drugs or arms because the children involved are considered reusable assets.”

The consumers are not who you would suspect, according to the ICMEC, “They are doctors, lawyers, business executives, teachers, coaches and everyone in between. They don’t look evil.”

Indeed, you can still get a government contracted job even if you’re a convicted pimp.
Even though George W. Bush enacted a law banning contractors who buy and sell humans from federal work, zero prosecutions have taken place.

 Foster Care System Traps Children into Vicious Cycle of Sex Abuse Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind 

Organized trafficking requires systemic corruption and as the FBI’s sting operation proved, it’s a very sophisticated network operating globally.

A United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime Report states that the opportunities for corruption exist in a chain that includes police, customs agents, intelligence/security forces, local officials, persons with influence on public officials and the list goes on and on.

These people aid in the criminal activity by not only ignoring it but also by actively obstructing an investigation and helping to organize the trafficking process.

PressTV reports that rogue elements of police and intelligence services, as well as organized crime outfits, use blackmail as a means of control.

They employ child prostitution rings to obtain blackmail material on politicians, judges, military and intelligence officers, and other key power-brokers.

Consider the case of Craig Spence, a Republican powerbroker in Washington who according to the Washington Times was implicated with a call-boy ring that supplied young boys to the Washington Elite of both political parties.

Spence’s mansion was found to be overflowing with surveillance equipment, including hidden cameras, microphones and an abundance of two-way mirrors.

The Washington Times further alleged that the ring was part of a CIA sexual blackmail operation, gathering compromising evidence on Washington politicos and foreign dignitaries.

“The Finders” is another notorious CIA-linked child pimping ring.

After two men were arrested for brutally abusing six children between the ages of three and six, an investigation led police to warehouses in Washington, D.C., where they found evidence of a global child trafficking network as well as proof that large numbers of captive children were being used in blood rituals and sexual orgies.

Barrett writes that Agent Ramon Martinez of the US Customs Service and Detective James Bradley of the Washington, DC police were horrified at what they found. They were even more horrified when their investigation and attempted prosecution of the Finders was called off – by the CIA!

According to Agent Martinez’s report, the case of the Finders was deemed “a CIA internal matter” and all details were “classified secret and not available for review.”

Former CIA Director William Colby told Nebraska State Legislator John DeCamp that the CIA was heavily involved in ritual child abuse.

He informed DeCamp that the abused children were being used in CIA mind-control experiments as well as blackmail projects.

What became known as “The Franklin Scandal” was a nationwide pedophile ring that implicated businessmen, senators, major media corporations, the CIA and the Boys Town organization.

In a 2012 interview with The Ellis County Observer, DeCamp recalls how his investigation into the Franklin Scandal linked him with another high profile pedophile, salacious Penn State football coach Jerry Sandusky.

“One of Sandusky’s contacts was here in Omaha,” DeCamp said.

“Somehow those Pennsylvania people knew about it from my book; they said ‘you brought it up in your book.’”

Earlier media reports established Sandusky as the figurehead for a more sinister role of providing children to wealthy and prominent donors.

Sandusky founded The Second Mile in 1977, serving underprivileged and at-risk youth.

It was here that he met his molestation victims.

The world is no doubt a better place after the arrest of 150 low-level sex traffickers, but the FBI must take their investigation all the way to the top and bring down the elite pedophile organizations that continue to be too powerful for prosecution.


 Foster Care System Traps Children into Vicious Cycle of Sex Abuse Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind *


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> It's maternal instinct.  I wish it would happen more often, especially when the reason for taking children out of the home is ridiculous.



In America's large cities kids are abused by parents with "maternal instinct" ... often abused to death. Who and how should we protect those kids from the parents "maternal instinct?"


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Do you really agree that kids are taken from their parents "so the state can make more money?" Really? Were any kids removed from your home based on that anonymous tip? Aren't you glad that people in our gov't are charged with investigating tips about child abuse? I've not only read stories about kids who were not saved by human services, I've read stories about kids who were.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *FOSTER CARE SYSTEM TRAPS CHILDREN INTO VICIOUS CYCLE OF SEX ABUSE*
> 
> *Lee Ann McAdoo*
> *Infowars.com*
> ...



Infowars? Alex Joes? Cynthia McKinney? Are you serious? The website is a loony tune conspiracy theory circus and the people there are carny barkers.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



The "boys" didnt' do it. She did.

Just the same.... 

These social workers are out of control.   I've heard dozens of horrific stories in the past 10 years.

Does it make murder right?  No, of course not stupid.    But here's the difference between the right-wing and the left-wing.  You think because what she did was wrong, that means that the DCF is perfectly fine.

We look at it and say, yeah what she did was wrong, but it was bound to happen.  You can't steal people's kids away, and think somehow people will just accept it.  At some point, someone is going to snap, and kill someone.

This isn't the repo man taking a car you didn't pay for.  This is people's children.   Arrogant government left-wing snots walk around thinking they can just take kids away from their parents, and nothing will happen.... oh no... somethings going to happen.  You take the wrong kid, from the wrong parents, and someone's going to die.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > It's maternal instinct.  I wish it would happen more often, especially when the reason for taking children out of the home is ridiculous.
> ...


Children are beneficiaries of maternal protective instinct, not the victims of it.  I feel like I'm talking to a complete moron.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



If there were legal consequences for filing a false report to CPS, then this would have never happened.  The anonymous tip system is one of the many flaws of our social services system. Anyone who makes such accusations better be ready to identify themselves and be accountable for their mendacity.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 
Bingo!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 8, 2015)

It would seem obvious that this mother had mental issues.

They probably had a hand in her losing her kids.

What's worse is that several of you on this board have the same thing.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Apparently that occurs every time you talk to yourself which, evidently, is often and I noticed you did not touch the question: without DHS how would we protect kids from the "maternal instinct" that kills them?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


She didn't kill her kid, she killed the assholes who took her kid. So because this question doesn't rise from anything we're discussing, I can only conclude I'm talking to a moron.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> It would seem obvious that this mother had mental issues.
> 
> They probably had a hand in her losing her kids.
> 
> What's worse is that several of you on this board have the same thing.



Because of course any mother who just had their child ripped out of their hands by people with guns is perfectly sane and rational, right?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Fine, but you avoided my questions. Were any kids removed from your home based on that anonymous tip? Aren't you glad that people in our gov't are charged with investigating tips about child abuse? Isn't it better to err on the side of caution in such cases? Would abused kids be better served by our ignoring the tips?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


No. Yes. Not unless tangible proof of abuse is established. I never suggested ignoring tips and you know it.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I don't know enough about this specific case to judge whether the kids needed state protection but I do know there are enough cases of abusive "maternal instinct" to easily justify DHS's existence and precious little credible evidence that the state "kidnaps" kids to "make more money."
You, like Odious, are being ridiculous.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Focus now, you're getting distracted.

Children are abused by the bypassing of maternal instinct, not because of it. For example, if a single mother gets a boyfriend who is abusive to her and her kids and continues to defend him and put concern for him over that of her kids, she has subverted maternal instinct that would have set as her highest priority the protection of her children.  When Andrea Yates drowned her 5 children in a bathtub, that was not maternal instinct, that was a confluence of mental illness and religious delusions. Maternal instinct is never a danger to children, it's the natural instinct that keeps them safe.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 8, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> It would seem obvious that this mother had mental issues.
> 
> They probably had a hand in her losing her kids.
> 
> What's worse is that several of you on this board have the same thing.



LOL

It's funny that people are always screaming "don't judge!".   Every time someone says anything about a left-winger, they start foaming at the mouth "don't judge!".

Could this mother have had mental issues?  Yeah, it's possible.   We don't know that.  You don't know that.   Could it be true?  Sure.   But you don't know......  which didn't stop you from assuming you did know.

That's the exact kind of judging you are not supposed to be doing.

And then, you double down on your judging by assuming everyone on this board with a different view than you, is the same.

*Mod Edit: No attacks/insults about family*


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What better way to investigate a child abuse tip than to visit the family in question? You think DHS should use Google to check things out?
You have clearly joined with Odious to make a case that DHS "kidnaps" kids to "make more money" and have used Infowars.com conspiracy theory silliness to pick a personal bone you have with the agency (or perhaps with gov't in general).
Would you prefer we leave all kids to the whims of "maternal instincts?"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I would prefer that people who file false reports be put in jail.  I thought I was clear on that and I certainly spoke clearly, but maybe you don't understand big words and need a picture:


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are being as naïve as you are obtuse. Every parent believes they are engaged in correct child-rearing ... even the loons who lock their kids in the basement for years. The Odious points with which you are agreeing - that the state "kidnaps" kids to "make more money" - is classic foil-hat silliness and pretending that DHS engages in such activity has made clear you ctually believe that silliness. Ridiculousness.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Much of the CPS budget is based on case load, meaning the more kids in the system, the bigger their budget.  What you write off as loony conspiracy theories, in your idiocy, is actually common sense.  CPS is rewarded financially for having more kids in the system. It's clear you're incapable of rational thought.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I have understood all your words. You are pissed about something you believe happened to your family and that that the state uses DHS to "kidnap" kids to "make more money." FOIL-HATED SILLINESS.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


"Something I believe happened to my family"?  It happened, skid mark.  CPS is not the infallible deities you Leftwats make them out to be.  I credit them for seeing that there was nothing inappropriate going on, but the fact that citizens can abuse CPS to get at people is a serious flaw.  See how rational you are when somebody makes you believe that you'll be separated from your children before the day's end. 

This woman killed because they took her child.  I see no crime here.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Of course he doesn't


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *FOSTER CARE SYSTEM TRAPS CHILDREN INTO VICIOUS CYCLE OF SEX ABUSE*
> 
> *Lee Ann McAdoo*
> *Infowars.com*
> ...



Alex Jones!   What horseshit! That says it all. Do you not have a working brain?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > *FOSTER CARE SYSTEM TRAPS CHILDREN INTO VICIOUS CYCLE OF SEX ABUSE*
> ...


You never answered my question.  What do you spend your child removal bonus checks on?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Complete and utter horseshit! A bonus for removing children ?  Ridiculous!! As a manager in the agency, I was under a lot of pressure to keep costs down. I had to keep kids OUT of foster care. I had to control overtime for investigations and related activities. Each of your posts are more insane that the ones before. You are being stupid and irresponsible, and placing children at risk with this crap. Proud of yourself ?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You're just not that bright , are you?>


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


You know....people who would hurt animals like that are one step away from being a murderer.  Sounds like, if the story is true, someone had a very good reason for having CPS called.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


he's not that sane either.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You are mental and I would recommend that the Mods/people who run this board drop a dime on you to your local authorities.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Just think of how much easier your job would have been if the pool of anonymous tips didn't include malicious people abusing the system to exact revenge on somebody.  Nobody would do that if they weren't fully confident that no legal reprisals would befall them.  

And yes, your agency did get more money when you had more kids in the system...much like public schools.  It's hard to lie to somebody who's informed by common sense. 

So.....new convertible? A bubble jet jacuzzi? A curve HD TV?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Are you smart enough to know you just admitted to a crime?   You've been reported.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


if only everyone just handled revenge your way and anonymously killed a beloved pet of their target


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


And yet CPS has been chided for a lack of responsiveness and leaving children at risk. If an allegation is made, a response is warranted. What is worse....an investigation that may inconvenience  , and , yes.....piss off a family, or no investigation an having a child wind up dead. YOU tell me!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I think of it as a favor to who would have been her next victim.  It's disgusting how you feel pity for a predator. (and I don't mean the cat)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You're not giving me good options here.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


i feel sorry for a woman who was concerned about children and had her pet murdered for her trouble. you cheer on a woman who gunned down a cps agent in cold blood. 
and admit to killing a defenseless animal out of revenge - and then you call me disgusting?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


You forget she lied to CPS because she wasn't getting any concern about the plain truth.  That's malicious.  You sympathize with a predator and that makes you disgusting.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Who reported it? Pete? Zona?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


you don't know what she said to cps or why she said it. the only thing you know for certain is that you got pissed and killed her pet over it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Ha ha!  I'm sure whoever it is will be enraged to discover that nobody cares about a cat that might or might not have been killed intentionally. There's 96 million of those fuckers in the country.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Actually I do know.  My attorney obtained a copy of the complaint and its content, but not who called it in.  And she made sure we knew it was her, just like I made sure she knew what happened to her stupid cat.  So much for speculating on what I did and didn't know.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Oh I am more concerned about the horror stories of parents abusing and killing their children. 

I am willing to accept on face value that you were doing nothing wrong- but that is what CPS is supposed to check out.

What if you were abusing your children? 

Do we do nothing to protect children? Do we wait until a child has been killed or admitted to the hospital before investigating?

Frankly- what do you think CPS should have done when they got a call saying you were abusing your children?

What is scarier to me is that there are children who are being abused- and this murderer- who you applaud- may result in more children being abused.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So did you nail the cat to the neighbors door? 

Did you poison it?

Did you cut the cats head off and leave it in the neighbors mailbox- you know- as a lesson?

Did you torture it in front of your kids so they would learn how you take revenge on someone who you think has threatened your kids?

How did you go about killing your neighbors cat- as part of your display of great parenting?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *FOSTER CARE SYSTEM TRAPS CHILDREN INTO VICIOUS CYCLE OF SEX ABUSE*
> 
> *Lee Ann McAdoo*
> *Infowars.com*
> ...


 Sex addict father admits molesting and showering with his daughter 3 too many times to remember while his wife held the child s hand so it wouldn t hurt so much Daily Mail Online
*'Sex addict father' admits molesting and showering with his daughter, 3, 'too many times to remember' while his wife held her hand so it 'wouldn't hurt so much'*
*



By Rachel Quigley
*


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And what about your next victim? Which neighbor's pet is going to feel your wrath next for some perceived slight?

Really- as crazy as some people are about their pets- why would you put your kids at risk like that- why do you assume that this lady is not as violent and crazy as you are- and might not take a pot shot at one of your kids in revenge for you killing her cat?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Lets review:
a) you cheer on a murderer- and say you would do that too. 
b) you killed a cat in revenge for a neighbor calling CPS on you.

What an asshole.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Oh,NOOOO! It's that pseudo Christian again.....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I have no doubt CPS should investigate a complaint like that, but I also think that they should change their policy and file charges against those who lie to them and file false complaints to hurt somebody.  When somebody calls the tip line, they should be warned up front that filing a false report is a crime punishable by law and they can go to jail.  That would have stopped the entire thing from happening.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Let's review:
a) you judge a woman for killing after her children were taken from her and presume that CPS was fully in the right
b) you side with a predator, somebody who terrorizes people she doesn't like by bringing a threat to their doorstep

What an asshole.

See, I can do that too.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You'll never know. Native American secrets.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Mom?  Is that you??


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > *FOSTER CARE SYSTEM TRAPS CHILDREN INTO VICIOUS CYCLE OF SEX ABUSE*
> ...



Now this story might have a halfway decent ending for the girl if CPS can manage to not put her with people who are going to exploit her, pimp her out, religiously abuse her, beat her, or simply not love her.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Was that your story?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


What kind of parenting model has he presented for his kids.  "Look son, if you are angry at someone because they inconvenienced you, go kill their family pet.  But make sure you do it secretly like a good coward, like your dad."


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > *FOSTER CARE SYSTEM TRAPS CHILDREN INTO VICIOUS CYCLE OF SEX ABUSE*
> ...


Sounds like the parenting recommended by Focus on the Family.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

I'd like to know what our message board owners are going to do about an admitted criminal.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's your Hero Mom, you criminal dumbfucks:

"BERLIN, Vt. (AP) — Three women found dead in a Vermont home on Saturday were related to a woman arrested a day earlier in the fatal shooting of a state social worker, state police said.

Three bodies were found on Saturday morning at a home in Berlin, and police said at least two appeared to have been shot. The women were related to Jody Herring, who police said fatally shot a state social worker in neighboring Barre late Friday afternoon, police said."
Dead Vermont Women Were Related To Social Worker Shooter


----------



## Toro (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.



^^^^^^^^^^
#FBIWatchingMessageBoards


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.



No wonder America is fucked up when there are loonies who cheer on a murderer.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Toro said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


Yes, I'm sure you believe the FBI has unlimited resources, just acres of cubicles with agents looking over the every post, 20 million per day because they want to find out who thinks somebody deserves to have been killed (probably in the tens of thousands) and peg them as a potential terrorists.  They probably have a file on you too for something you said while you were drunk or stoned.  And any day now, they're going to kick in your door, throw some flash bangs through the window, and send you off to a distant facility that nobody knows about.

Gotta turn off the voices in your head, dude. They're lying to you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...



No wonder America is fucked up when there are loonies who cheer on state sanctioned kidnapping.


----------



## Toro (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



^^^^^
@FBI

Another nutter for you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 8, 2015)

Killing an animal out of revenge is pretty disturbing. I think you have some emotional issues.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I am sure there was good reason to remove her kids.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Noomi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's the problem.  Everyone assumes that she must be some horrible mother, but the truth is, CPS removes children from their homes for reasons that are shockingly unreasonable...often as a cautionary move when an accusation has been made, though unproven.  Eventually somebody was going to fight back.  This was inevitable.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Killing an animal out of revenge is pretty disturbing. I think you have some emotional issues.


Being judgmental is also an emotional issue.  If you have never been made afraid you would lose your children, which you haven't, then STFU.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Your Hero Mom, you dumbfucks.  Kills two sisters, and their elderly mother.

"BERLIN — Three people found slain Saturday morning in Berlin are relatives of the woman suspected of killing a Vermont social worker Friday in Barre following a child-custody dispute, a daughter of one of the latest victims says.

Dead are two sisters, Rhonda Herring and Regina Herring, and their mother, Julie Ann Falzarano, according to a family member.

The sisters are in their 40s, said Tiffany Herring, 23, who identified herself as the daughter of Rhonda Herring. Falzarano is in her 70s. The information about the victims was confirmed by Gov. Peter Shumlin and other Vermont public-safety officials during a Saturday-night news conference."
Relative 3 slain in Berlin linked to DCF suspect


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

It's my sworn mission on USMB to never be boring.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> It's my sworn mission on USMB to never be boring.


After defending a murderer, who killed four and abused her child, and admitting to being a immoral criminal killer of innocent creatures, you have that covered.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 9, 2015)

Odium said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Body on right. Odium cheers.  Double good if she was a ****** eh Od?
> ...


I'm not a huge fan of state interference in child rearing and have seen a surfeit of stupid workers with power issues...but you sound like a lunatic.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 9, 2015)

I think CPS has a bit too much power, or at least they are caving to certain "specifications" of what qualifies as neglect, but killing someone in revenge is fucking nuts, period, no excuses.  That kind of person should /not/ have children, there's something broken in their heads.

I've had CPS called on me, not even sure why, but frankly it wasn't a big deal.  They knocked on the door, I invited them in and we chatted about the boys, they checked out our "food closet" (we had converted what used to be a laundry closet into a huge pantry cause we tend to shop in bulk heh,) the two boy's rooms, and that was about it - said they were closing the case cause it was "clearly unwarranted."  (My best guess is that they'd seen my kido walking to school, he was going through a phase of "I can do this myself" and the school was like a block from the house, so starting in like 3rd grade or maybe 4th he'd walk or ride his bike to school and I'd follow behind, cause I'm a bit over protective, then Id' pick him up after school - it was our "compromise" - though I'm not sure that's what it was)  Either way, never heard another word about it and frankly I was glad that our neighbors were actively looking out for kidos in the neighborhood.  It was a retirement community when we lived there, place went to hell quick though, like 10 years or less and they've got shootings at the school now >.<


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 9, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > It would seem obvious that this mother had mental issues.
> ...



Is the irony of this post apparent to anyone else ?

You lecture me on judging.....

Then pull my parents into the conversation and judge them ?

My taught me to avoid such insults.

Post 135 reported.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Killing an animal out of revenge is pretty disturbing. I think you have some emotional issues.
> ...



We had a woman call in an anonymous tip about us many years ago. CPS came in investigated and left. We cooperated with them fully, they interviewed us, and the children It was bogus, we knew immediately who did it, we left her and her cat alone. No big deal.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Killing an animal out of revenge is pretty disturbing. I think you have some emotional issues.


that seems like an understatement.


----------



## Dune (Aug 9, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


And now she will never see her children again, eh moron?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 9, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


That's what would have happened, if they had tried that nonsense with me and my kids.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 9, 2015)

Dune said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...



And in THAT, rests the entire problem.  And THE PROBLEM is that too many people have set responsibility for their children UPON THE STATE..., which has empowered them.

This Mother did what needed to be done.  Her family was attacked and she killed the perpetrator of that attack.  The State's fundamental claim is that THEY OWN YOUR CHILDREN.  That THEY KNOW BEST what is right for YOUR CHILDREN.

Appeasing that false premise is how we came to the point where some bureaucrat is empowered to take your children and YOU are deemed powerless to stop them.

In Reality, thus in truth, _you_ are NOT Powerless.  And when enough CPS Bureaucrats are shut down in this manner, there will be fewer Bureaucrats and the premise will be altered to better suit reality; wherein YOU are responsible for your children.

Anyone who has had much contact with CPS knows that these people are barely functional semi-literate cretins. 

We live in amongst the most prosperous areas of the world... thus it follows that those who live here are among the most capable people.  However, some years ago, we adopted a teen from Foster Care... .  This tool us down a path which produced one mind-numbing regret after another; subjecting us to the whim of one idiot after another.  What I learned is that CPS represents the geometric center of the asshole of the PC universe.  It exists to promote degeneracy, to excuse it, to rationalize its need for existence and to justify it as something worthy of consideration.  

The people who are employed there are sexually confused IMBECILES... who should NEVER be allowed anywhere near a voting booth, let alone near the power intrinsic in government.  

What's more, the turn-over rate is NOT to be BELIEVED.  

The assumption is that these people are highly educated, well trained public servants... the reality is that they're hired from the pool of lowest common denominators, given minimal training, steeped in political correctness and set upon the public with few discernible skills and precious little means to gain any.

That experience was among the most painful in our lives... and we barely escaped with those lives.   

FUCK CPS ETERNALLY!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Dune said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...



Her daughter will grow up knowing her mother loved her and did all she could to protect her.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Dune said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


^^^^^ THIS


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You left a predator to prey on other people.  She will have new victims because of your cowardice.  These people only back down when somebody finally stands up to them.  I highly doubt my former neighbor will EVER do this to somebody else again unless she's actually trying to have her car burned down for the insurance money.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



There was a larger point he was making that you missed entirely, being so quick to be offended.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Killing an animal out of revenge is pretty disturbing. I think you have some emotional issues.


Ya think?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Then I guess I do too because I think this needs to happen more often until the state stops trying to take children away from parents except for the most dire circumstances. There's nothing "lunatic" about a mother's instinct to protect her brood and we need to stand with her, not the state, in conflicts like this.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 9, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Your Hero Mom, you dumbfucks.  Kills two sisters, and their elderly mother.
> 
> "BERLIN — Three people found slain Saturday morning in Berlin are relatives of the woman suspected of killing a Vermont social worker Friday in Barre following a child-custody dispute, a daughter of one of the latest victims says.
> 
> ...


They probably were the ones who called CPS, so to our OP and our cat-killer, deserved what they got.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I think CPS has a bit too much power, or at least they are caving to certain "specifications" of what qualifies as neglect, but killing someone in revenge is fucking nuts, period, no excuses.  That kind of person should /not/ have children, there's something broken in their heads.
> 
> I've had CPS called on me, not even sure why, but frankly it wasn't a big deal.  They knocked on the door, I invited them in and we chatted about the boys, they checked out our "food closet" (we had converted what used to be a laundry closet into a huge pantry cause we tend to shop in bulk heh,) the two boy's rooms, and that was about it - said they were closing the case cause it was "clearly unwarranted."  (My best guess is that they'd seen my kido walking to school, he was going through a phase of "I can do this myself" and the school was like a block from the house, so starting in like 3rd grade or maybe 4th he'd walk or ride his bike to school and I'd follow behind, cause I'm a bit over protective, then Id' pick him up after school - it was our "compromise" - though I'm not sure that's what it was)  Either way, never heard another word about it and frankly I was glad that our neighbors were actively looking out for kidos in the neighborhood.  It was a retirement community when we lived there, place went to hell quick though, like 10 years or less and they've got shootings at the school now >.<


Amazing that you managed to be an adult and not kill people or pets over it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 9, 2015)

Dune said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


Imagine if the kids had been home, they may have been dead too.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dune said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You are a mental case and probably, at the least, belong in a lock up somewhere.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I think CPS has a bit too much power, or at least they are caving to certain "specifications" of what qualifies as neglect, but killing someone in revenge is fucking nuts, period, no excuses.  That kind of person should /not/ have children, there's something broken in their heads.
> 
> I've had CPS called on me, not even sure why, but frankly it wasn't a big deal.  They knocked on the door, I invited them in and we chatted about the boys, they checked out our "food closet" (we had converted what used to be a laundry closet into a huge pantry cause we tend to shop in bulk heh,) the two boy's rooms, and that was about it - said they were closing the case cause it was "clearly unwarranted."  (My best guess is that they'd seen my kido walking to school, he was going through a phase of "I can do this myself" and the school was like a block from the house, so starting in like 3rd grade or maybe 4th he'd walk or ride his bike to school and I'd follow behind, cause I'm a bit over protective, then Id' pick him up after school - it was our "compromise" - though I'm not sure that's what it was)  Either way, never heard another word about it and frankly I was glad that our neighbors were actively looking out for kidos in the neighborhood.  It was a retirement community when we lived there, place went to hell quick though, like 10 years or less and they've got shootings at the school now >.<



You might have felt differently if the neighbor alleged sexual abuse.  Many people have a visceral reaction to the naturist lifestyle and they find it odious when children are involved so they start to think of themselves as the "good citizen" by turning in parents who they think aren't raising their children right.  Our children were given extensive private interviews and asked questions that no child should ever be asked unless something actually happened to them.  People want to bitch because I killed the stupid cat of the woman who lied to CPS, but nobody yet has had the kind of experience we had.  It was cruel, vicious, and unforgivable and I wish she had two cats to kill.


----------



## Toro (Aug 9, 2015)

A friend worked for the equivalent of CPS. There are so many fucked up parents, and she saw so many bad things, it turned them off from having kids. Fortunately, they changed their minds. I have no problem with the state having the power to remove children from bad situations.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



She isn't worth time, further more I confronted her.

You on the other hand were the coward, you couldn't face her and took it out on an innocent animal. You are an idiot.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I think CPS has a bit too much power, or at least they are caving to certain "specifications" of what qualifies as neglect, but killing someone in revenge is fucking nuts, period, no excuses.  That kind of person should /not/ have children, there's something broken in their heads.
> ...



Coward!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Killing an animal out of revenge is pretty disturbing. I think you have some emotional issues.
> ...



He is a sick cowardly bastard.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Ok, if you can't discuss this without being hateful, you can join Paintmyhouse on permanent ignore.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Toro said:


> A friend worked for the equivalent of CPS. There are so many fucked up parents, and she saw so many bad things, it turned them off from having kids. Fortunately, they changed their minds. I have no problem with the state having the power to remove children from bad situations.



If they're bad situations.  All too often, they're removing children because something was alleged.  I'm grateful that didn't happen to me, but others were not so lucky.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > A friend worked for the equivalent of CPS. There are so many fucked up parents, and she saw so many bad things, it turned them off from having kids. Fortunately, they changed their minds. I have no problem with the state having the power to remove children from bad situations.
> ...


If you made it through without having your children removed, yet others dont, could this be an indication that the system works?
 and before the removal is permanent, there are hearings that have to be had to make sure that its justified and not being done on bad information.
 That being said, If I was the neighbor and other than this I had no indication that something was wrong, I would have brought the child into my house and made sure he/she had food, something to drink a bathroom etc.. until the parents got home. You never know, are they in traffic? did they have an accident on the way home? many variable that could make them late, none that would require the removal of a child or the BS they have to go through to get the child back.
 As far as the cat? I have 5 acres of wooded property, one of the adjoining farms cats took up residence on it and had kittens, in a very short time I had a colony of feral cats. I called to have them removed, they were trapped, and removed, then they were all neutered / spayed and BROUGHT BACK. I ended up having to get rid of them myself because of the smell of cat urine and their killing of birds etc... and then there is the threat of rabies or other disease they can carry and pass on to my animals.
 People that just let their animals roam free should not have animals in the first place. And cats are destructive in nature.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



OMG, this is the first post in a LONG time that's made any sense on the cat issue.  So I'll tell you what I haven't told anyone else yet.  I never intentionally killed the stupid cat.  I was putting out poison because of a nearby family of possums and I kept my pets indoors to keep them safe.  The neighbor didn't and her cat ate the poison and died.  When she confronted me about it, however, I was still angry about what she did with CPS so I took credit for it.  As far as she's concerned, I did do it on purpose and hopefully that will cause her to think twice before abusing CPS again.  I don't know if I could ever actually kill a cat purposely, but I understand your situation where they can breed like rabbits and become a real nuisance. There's 96 million cats in this country, the one that I "murdered" is just one.  I'm glad to see there's another level head on this issue.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


"Hateful"?  Who are you to lecture others on being hateful, Cowardly Pet Killer?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 9, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Your Hero Mom, you dumbfucks.  Kills two sisters, and their elderly mother.
> 
> "BERLIN — Three people found slain Saturday morning in Berlin are relatives of the woman suspected of killing a Vermont social worker Friday in Barre following a child-custody dispute, a daughter of one of the latest victims says.
> 
> ...


Probably the ones that snitched to CPS on her.. They deserved it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You call me a coward and when I reply in kind you accuse me of hateful? Wow!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I don't get it, he kills a cat and calls me a coward, I call him a coward and I am labeled as hateful. I think I hit a nerve and he can't handle it. I am glad I don't have a cat.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So are your neighbors.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So you think he'd go after my neighbors cat?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


if it was running loose on my property I would.
 I would however not kill it, I would catch it and bring it to a shelter. Let them kill it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



I wouldn't let my cat run the neighborhood and you would be a neighbor I d be glad not to have.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


actually you would love me as a neighbor. I dont make noise, I keep a clean yard and my house in good condition, grass always cut. And I dont talk to neighbors. 
 On the other hand, I do expect my neighbors to contain their pets, just because you like cats does not mean I like them too.
 But, as luck would have it, I am in a position that for the last 25 years I have not had neighbors that I can see. Cant hear them most of the time and dont have to talk to them. Actually dont even know their names.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



I never said I had or liked cats.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Then you aren't worried when one of them is snuffed out, you just use it as an opportunity to be high and mighty, right?  Based on the posts I'm used to seeing from you, I think you should know better.


----------



## Toro (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > A friend worked for the equivalent of CPS. There are so many fucked up parents, and she saw so many bad things, it turned them off from having kids. Fortunately, they changed their minds. I have no problem with the state having the power to remove children from bad situations.
> ...



Our neighbor called the authorities on my parents when we were kids. It was total bullshit, but they interviewed my parents anyways. Nothing came of it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Toro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


You have no idea how terrified your parents were to have people in your home with the power to take you away, so just stop. You don't know.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Why is it okay for you to call me a coward and when I return in kind, you call me hateful? Interesting how you twist things. Isn't it?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You judged me first, or did you forget that?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I didn't judge you, I said killing a cat is very disturbing and a person that does that might have emotional issues. 

Then you called me a coward.

Then you called me hateful and put me on ignore.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yeah- I wonder why the Child Protective Services took this woman's children away......and maybe saved their lives....

Do you applaud these murders also?

Jody Herring Woman Accused Of Social Worker Murder After Losing Custody Also Killed Family 

Jody Herring, the woman accused of murdering a Vermont Department for Children and Families worker after losing custody of her child could also be responsible for the murder of three family members, who were found dead at their residence.

Tiffany Herring, 23, found her mother and her sister, along with an aunt, shot to death in a farmhouse Saturday morning, according to local reports and Vermont State Police.

The victims were identified as Jody Herring’s cousins, Rhonda (Tiffany’s mother) and Regina Herring (in their 40s) and aunt, Julie Ann Folzorano (in her 70s), the _New York Daily News_ reports. Several shell casings were recovered from the bloody scene by investigators, police said at a Saturday night press conference.

“Both doors were wide open, and I walked into the living room and that’s where I saw my mom dead,” Tiffany Herring said of what she saw when she went to the farmhouse Saturday.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 9, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


They are the ones that probably called CPS...if so good! Only good snitch is a dead snitch.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> I didn't judge you, I said killing a cat is very disturbing and a person that does that might have emotional issues.



That's called judging, you idiot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Why don't we stick to the one this thread is about.  Bringing up other cases is a sign you're losing the argument and getting desperate.  I see this all the time on cop hater threads.


----------



## LadyMinstrel (Aug 9, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


You dont know the entire story..

CHRISTIAN KIDS HAVE BEEN KIDNAPPED BY THESE DEVILS....

PEDOPHILES LURK IN THE CPS SYSTEM...

How do you know that something like this didnt happen..and she responded..JUST LIKE ALL MOMMA BEARS WOULD

YOU TOUCH MY KIDS..AND YOU WILL DRAW BACK A STUMP..


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

LadyMinstrel said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



The people moaning about the "murder" of this CPS thug presume that CPS is always in the right and this woman couldn't possibly have a good reason to think she needed to shoot her daughter's kidnappers.  It's been a sickening, nauseating state worshiping stench throughout this entire thread.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't judge you, I said killing a cat is very disturbing and a person that does that might have emotional issues.
> ...



Bull shit, I didn't say you specifically. I don't care what you do, as long as you aren't living near me, you can do what you want and one day a neighbor will blow your ass away.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank goodness this kid is out of that murderous woman's hands.  May God have mercy on her soul.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> LadyMinstrel said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Not sure where I posted that CPS was right, maybe you could find that post. I don't think violence is the best way to resolve an issue, this lady will never see her kid again. She played right into the states plan. Nice move.


----------



## LadyMinstrel (Aug 9, 2015)

Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died - See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died







August 9, 2015


 Print This Post
*Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died*







Bill Bowen, Innocence Destroyed

*Health Impact News Editor Comment*s


========================================
In 2009, Bill Bowen released a trailer for a documentary film he was producing_* exposing the corruption within Child Protection Services across the United States. *_The film is called _Innocence Destroyed_. Bill Bowen died unexpectedly the next year, in 2010, reportedly from a heart attack, before he was able to finish the film.

The segments that were completed are now on YouTube, in three different videos. See below.

WARNING: Videos contain graphic content not suitable for children! For adults only._* GO TO LINK FOR ALL OF THIS STORY...I ONLY POSTED EXCERPTS..*_

Here is some information about Bill Bowen, including some quotes directly attributed to him, that we were able to find on the Internet.

*About Bill Bowen*
Bill Bowen was a former firefighter and federal investigator. He was also known for exposing the New York City Fire Department in a book, _Radio Silence F.D.N.Y. The Betrayal of New York’s Bravest_, which he coauthored with Battalion Chief John Joyce. The book describes how 125 New York City firefighters and numerous civilians lost their lives on 9/11 due to problems with their two-way radios.

While he had many irons in the fire, his top priority was finishing _Innocence Destroyed_ as well as helping people initiate class action lawsuits against Child Protective Services agencies in all fifty states. (Source: Daniel Weaver – Albany CPS and Family Court Examiner, September 10, 2010.)

*Why Bill Bowen Started the Innocence Destroyed Film Project*
*WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT! NOT SUITABLE FOR CHILDREN*

The following alleged quotes from Bill Bowen are from LukesArmy.com:

***STORY #1..STEALING GOOD LOOKING  KIDS THROUGH THE CPS SYSTEM FOR THEIR FRIENDS  TO ADOPT..****.*
Four years ago I was approached by a father who was in the process of losing his children through a Termination of Parental Rights case against him, brought by the Department of Human Services in Klamath Falls, OR. He told me the official, certified transcript of his hearing had been altered to reflect admissions never made and evidence and testimony never given.

I honestly did not believe him, but agreed to look into the matter a little bit. What I found was like reading a horror story, the worst one I had ever read. *His certified transcript had been changed from the original audio recordings made in the courtroom. *Not one of the well over one thousand alterations in that transcript favored the parents. *The changes made only favored CPS *and those transcripts had been sent to the Court of Appeals in Salem, OR by the father’s indigent, court appointed attorney.

I took my findings and a lot of evidence to that attorney who refused to address it with the appeals court. Somehow, when the appeals court found out they gave that attorney four extra months to get and present that evidence but cautioned the attorney they only wanted to hear about the altered transcripts and no other issues. That attorney argued everything under the sun, weakly, when he submitted his new brief, EXCEPT for the altered transcripts and the court said they had no choice but to refuse to overturn the lower court.

_*It turns out the Office of Public Defender Services has a general counsel. His secretary has some relatives that wanted to adopt some blonde haired, blue eyed children and this fathers kids were that and extremely beautiful. Those three children were given to the family of the secretary and the judge, Roxanne Osborn by name, allowed them to be adopted before the appeals court ruled. The state then argued that it was too late and so sorry and that couple lost their three children.*_

*By the way, the crime the father had been charged with was drinking two beers after he had been told he was off probation *and it was admitted he was told that. Then the probation department revoked his probation and called it threat of harm and _*their three children were given to parents who were not even certified or in line to adopt. *_I was outraged, as was the local senator I took this case to and DHS/CPS thumbed their nose at that senator and just continued on.

- See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died


*THIS STORY IS ABOUT 'CHILD TRAFFICKING'...IN OUR COUNTRY..done by GOVERNMENT OFFICIALS...*

*AMERICA GONE WILD!!!! *
Things were much better when children such as those who do really need to be removed from dysfunctional parents.*.WERE TAKEN CARE OF BY NUNS...AND CHURCHES....not the godless freaks in the CPS..*


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 9, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Thank goodness this kid is out of that murderous woman's hands.  May God have mercy on her soul.



This whole story is sad on so many levels. I feel for the kid.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness this kid is out of that murderous woman's hands.  May God have mercy on her soul.
> ...


Yup he's going to need a lot of therapy.


----------



## LadyMinstrel (Aug 9, 2015)

*CHILD TRAFFIKING STORY #2...CPS ALLOWS TORTURE OF CHILDREN..*


*I decided to investigate what appeared to be a criminal organization to me and that trafficked in the lives of children.*

*I found workers from inside CPS that would talk to me and I heard the worst stories you could imagine.* I talked to state senators who told me each of them had on average 15 letters complaining about CPS abuses.* I learned of the murder of little Adriana Cram, who was taken from her mother because the mother could not afford the special medicine for her daughter *that prevented the little girl’s brain from drying out, which would cause her to become retarded.

I also have hair samples taken from* the child’s grave in Mexico where she was tortured and murdered by the people CPS placed her with *and those hair samples show *that child never received the very medicine CPS took her away from her mom for not being able to afford.* 

That little innocence girl,* had bruises, cuts, and burns over most of her body *when her body was examined after she was murdered. *Not mentioned in my film but discovered during her autopsy was the fact that little four year old girl had callouses on her vagina.*

*She was four years old. She was tortured daily, s*he was being slowly starved, she was being sexually abused and was being kicked all over her tiny body by the man who wore pointed toed cowboy boots. _*Complaints were called back to the United States and repeatedly ignored by the trolls and ghouls that worked at CPS, known as DHS, in Oregon.*_

She was a US citizen sent by CPS to live and be tortured in a foreign country where it would be difficult for anybody to report the abuse they could see she was being forced to undergo. *She was a special needs child, in CPS lingo, meaning she was worth over $6,000 per month to CPS in Oregon in federal funds. CPS Oregon continued drawing that $6,000 plus per month long after that child was dead.*

*CPS never sent the people they placed that child with in Mexico the $400 per month they promised them for taking the child off their hands. *The woman involved in the murder says that was one reason her husband was so mad and he took it out on little Adriana.

- See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died



AFTER READING THESE TWO STORIES..WOULD YOU ALLOW YOUR CHILD TO GO TO CPS?

HAVE YOU READ ABOUT THE EXPERIMENTS THEY USE SOME OF THESE CHILDREN FOR?

PUTTING THEM IN MICROWAVES..AND BURNING THEM ALIVE?

Normal people dont think like this..but DEPRAVED DEVILS..go where the innocent helpless children are...and victimize them

THE OLD SYSTEM..OF NUNS AND CHURCHES WAS FAR SUPERIOR TO THE HELL HOLE WE HAVE TODAY IN THE CPS SYSTEM...filled with PEDOPHILES..AND SATAN WORSHIPPERS sacrificing children to their devil god..


after reading this story..would you allow your beloved child to go to CPS?


----------



## LadyMinstrel (Aug 9, 2015)

*CPS CHILD TORTURE STORY #3...CPS TOOK AWAY ONE MANS CHILDREN..BECAUSE OF TWO BEERS..AND YET..THEY ALLOW THIS MANIAC TO HAVE HER CHILD BACK...

CPS..DYSFUNCTION AT ITS WORST..*

*Further investigating CPS I learned about Daniael Kelly, who was 12 years old in Philadelphia, PA *and she had cerebral palsy and how she was strapped to the floor on a mattress and *left starving there without ever changing her bed clothes or picking up after she made the inevitable mess a strapped down person will make and so that little child lived in her own feces.*

*It was so caked on you can see it in the picture of her one day after she died, in the film, Innocence Destroyed.* That child was placed in the care of her unbalanced biological mother who started torturing that little girl the day she received her. She took the curtains off the windows and Danieal laid there in heated room in Philadelphia with no curtains or air conditioning, in the middle of the summer. *The mother encouraged other children to go into that room and torture and tease little Daniael.*

*What you won’t see in the film is that the workers and supervisors with CPS on this case deserved to go to prison because since they hadn’t visited her in almost six months while she was being tortured and murdered,* _when they learned she had died, the caseworker and the supervisor of CPS there got together and signed and notarized documents that they had visited and inspected Danieal just two weeks before she died and they saw no visible signs of abuse._

Look at the picture of little Daniael again in the second part of the film and see if anybody could have thought that child was okay two weeks before her tiny body gave out and she died? Also not widely known is the fact that *when the police investigated the CPS caseworker they found a box under that worker’s desk full of candy and chip wrappers and underneath those at the bottom were 7 letters from people begging CPS to go out and investigate the fact that little Daniael was being tortured.* All of those letters were unopened. While that worker snacked on chips and candy, Daniael Kelly was starving to death and her sheets were becoming interwoven with her skin and muscle.

- See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died


----------



## LadyMinstrel (Aug 9, 2015)

*CPS CORRUPTION STORY #4...*

*I learned about five year old Logan Marr an absolutely beautiful little child. Her foster mom used to duct tape her to the bed so she didn’t have to deal with her.* Then one day that foster mom wanted to watch her favorite cooking show so she duct tapped little Logan into a high chair in the basement so she wouldn’t have to hear her cry. Logan died from asphyxiation. _*Why didn’t CPS investigate or do anything about this horrible foster mother?*_* What is again not widely known is that the foster mother WAS A CPS CASEWORKER *and a rather highly regarded one back in Maine. Just picking up a little extra money taping up kids I guess. No doubt operating in the, “Best interest of the children.” - 

See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Now you're threatening me with violence. I've decided to place you on permanent as a prudent response.  Have a nice long life.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I'm sure it's a girl.


----------



## LadyMinstrel (Aug 9, 2015)

*THIS MAN WAS MURDERED FOR BRINGING THIS INFORMATION TO THE PEOPLE OF THIS NATION as well as another person..a woman ..*

*STEALING KIDS FROM THE AMERICAN FAMILIES HAS BECOME BIG BUSINESS...Just follow the MONEY MONEY MONEY! ..*


*If you wonder why I am bringing all of this up and making you uncomfortable, the reason is two-fold. *

It was the same set of circumstances as I have just described above that set me off *to do something about what someone was doing to children in my country*. I realized that those few seconds of discomfort I experienced *was nothing compared what those children had to have undergone, *second by second, minute by minute, hour by hour, day by day for months and months. While it is true I didn’t know about it back then, that didn’t change the fact that had I looked, _*had I learned what these horrible monsters were doing to children years before maybe I could have done something to stop it.*_ To me, unawareness was not an excuse I could accept and so, here I sit today writing this, trying to get those who understand what responsibility is to come take some and we can change this.

*I decided to dedicate my life to the exposing of one of the worst criminal activities in the history of this country, in my opinion. *

*This criminal organization specialized in destroying families and children* and over a thousand children died due to neglect or are outright murdered every year in this country alone, while in the “protection and control” of CPS.

_*The most active opponent to all of this was former State Senator Nancy Schaefer, GA, who was murdered.*_ *THAT she was murdered is not in question, the only question that remains is who murdered her and the official story is very hard to swallow if any of the facts about her assassination are known.*

*We are looking at a multi-billion dollar industry, with huge amounts of money going to the various states so they don’t change this corrupt system. *

*Drug companies make billions of the full priced non generic drugs they sell to CPS and which are forced on these small children whose biggest upset is that they can’t live with their mommies anymore.*

*First you take the child away from their parents and when they cry about it you get some unlicensed mental health worker to diagnose that child as being “DEPRESSED.” Gee, ya think? Well, that and the fact that the big man sometimes into their room at night and does horrible things to them and child sexual abuse is a lot more rampant than CPS would ever want anyone to know about.*

_*CPS investigates allegations of the sexual abuse of the children in their care and a finding of substantiated would result in a successful civil action being brought against them by the parents. So, virtually every investigation conducted by CPS into the sexual molestation of children comes back as unfounded, *_*thus saving them millions in lawsuits* and after all to CPS workers it is only the molestation of some dirt bag mother’s child, so who really cares? *Besides if the child is unhappy they can always just put them on a fistful of anti-depressants and they will shut up. *Those drugs don’t help them but they sure shut them up.

*Well, at least until that child is 18 and a basket case from taking those drugs and then CPS cuts them off because the child has “timed out” and is no longer worth anything to CPS because they don’t receive any more money per month for that child and now the child has no value. *

OF course now that messed former CPS child will make a lot of mistakes *and their children become CPS bait in the future*. *Remember over half of those in prison today are former foster children. Wow, what a legacy CPS is creating eh?*

*What is really needed here is an expanded public awareness of what CPS has degraded into and the sick criminals that run it. *

That can be done and to that end I have decided to produce books and films that will bring these horrific crimes and the criminals responsible for them, to light. That is what I do and I do it 7 days a week, about 12 hours per day.

*However, Bill Bowen died in 2010, and his work stopped.*

*WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT! NOT SUITABLE FOR CHILDREN*
- See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died

*GO TO LINK TO SEE THE VIDEO*..

The more Christianity is taken from the people..the more evil this society has become..and its ALWAYS CHILDREN FIRST..who are abused..then women...

FEMINISTS..YOUR THE DUMBEST ANIMALS ON THE PLANET...

THE MORALITY OF THE LAND..IS CONTROLLED BY ITS WOMEN..Americas women have become harlots...whores...and now..men wont marry you..because your whores..and your children are fatherless bastards..

LIBERALISM IS A MENTAL DISORDER...NO LIBERAL SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO VOTE..


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Here's your Hero Mom, you criminal dumbfucks:
> 
> "BERLIN, Vt. (AP) — Three women found dead in a Vermont home on Saturday were related to a woman arrested a day earlier in the fatal shooting of a state social worker, state police said.
> 
> ...


A portion of that same article for this case.
" A special legislative committee was set up to investigate the department system after the deaths last year of two toddlers who had been involved with DCF, 2-year-old Dezirae Sheldon, of Poultney, and 15-month-old Peighton Geraw, of Winooski. Murder charges are pending against Dezirae's stepfather and Peighton's mother, who have pleaded not guilty."


Taking children away from the natural parents should be the very last option in any case. This should only happen in the most extreme cases of abuse to a child, molestation, intentional physical abuse causing true harm, etc. to any child.
For the people claiming there is no money in state sponsored child theft, you are in error. It depends on the state where that money goes that each state can apply for through and by federally funded programs. When a child is taken away from a protective parent that is extreme mental abuse to the child and in many cases physical abuse is used on these children that are taken.
From politicians, judges, the attorneys, foster homes, child detention facilities and the DHS or CPS workers are all receiving a paycheck. Some make more than others with side payments. The worst part that truly pisses me off in the system abuse cases is that the majority of the fore mention can abuse a family and even when it is revealed as to what they have done they still get some sort of subsidy from the normal everyday working class folks. Whether that be another job in the political bureaucrat system or collecting a pension those nasty people still get paid. The people that they screwed over generally cannot recover what the “system” screwed them out of.
Murder is definitely a no, no but there are people when you push them to their limits such as many bureaucrats and so called 'good people' working for the beast of our bureaucratic corporate system or even those ‘busy bodies who always think to know what is best for someone else’ have done this type of situation is going to become more prevalent each day until people realize that they are also part of the problem.

I do not agree with all of MoveOn stuff but they did give these people a place to petition their complaints;

MoveOn Petitions - Stop CPS Corruption and Hold them Accountable


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2015)

LadyMinstrel said:


> *THIS MAN WAS MURDERED FOR BRINGING THIS INFORMATION TO THE PEOPLE OF THIS NATION as well as another person..a woman ..*
> 
> *STEALING KIDS FROM THE AMERICAN FAMILIES HAS BECOME BIG BUSINESS...Just follow the MONEY MONEY MONEY! ..*
> 
> ...


That reminds me of how fast Duke University scrubbed their website after it was reported about that professor of theirs and the little foster boy he was abusing. Bones is probably right I should put the avatar back up that says please do not f*** the children.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are a drama queen, I didn't threaten you and you know it. If you continue to kill cats, someone could retaliate. 

I have no interest in meeting you, much less to harm you. As I told you before, I don't like physical violence. I never killed a cat, you on the other hand...well we know you are violent, revengeful and hateful. 

You have a good life also. 

You are a piece of work.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

LadyMinstrel said:


> Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died - See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Your in good company with this crackpot and others like him. How come we can't find any of these stories in anything that resembles a legitimate news source. I won't say that there are no such true horror stories to be found. There are. Anyone can pull together a bunch of stories-real and made up and present it as a systemic failure. Most of these accounts are one sided and presented by abusive parents who cry victim.

This is just a smear of  a legitimate and necessary service provided to protect children. I hade a career in CPS and I resent this horseshit. The vast majority of CPS workers are dedicated to the protection of children. People like you who promote this crap-crap that you don't even know that is true-are irresponsible and are undermining the good work of CPS who are out there day and night, putting themselves at risk, to ensure the well being of children.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> LadyMinstrel said:
> 
> 
> > Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died - See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died
> ...




Official investigations into CPS for involvement in the child sex slave trade are not wild conspiracy theories.  You may not like what others in your profession do, but don't blame the people bringing it to light.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LadyMinstrel said:
> ...



That is complete horseshit like everything else that you have to say  here and on other threads. Of course there have been isolated cases of sexual and other abuse in the foster care system but just talking about those cases to make it sound as though it were endemic is irresponsible, dishonest and shameful! It undermines the systems ability to actually protect kids.  Do you condemn all cops and all police departments because of the actions of a few bad cops and a handful of high profile cases?

 Your remarks are insulting and personally demeaning as someone who had made a career in foster care and protective service. I started out investigating abuse and neglect case, later because a unit supervisor and also held a number of other jobs such as foster home recruiting and training.

In New Jersey, all out of home placements are subject to judicial review and other safeguards. In addition for the necessity of having a family court judge issue an order for custody, there is a volunteer citizen panel known as the Child Placement Review Board that reviews the cases on an ongoing basis.

Each child in the system is assigned a Law Guardian, an attorney who represents the child independently of the attorneys representing the parents and the state.

There may also be a court appointed special advocate who ensures that the child's best interests  are the primary goal. I don't doubt that all states have similar systems in place

*Now, tell me, how the fuck is CPS going to get away with engaging in a child sex slave trade. That is just as stupid as stupid gets!*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



And yet it happens.   There's big money in child exploitation and your precious CPS has been dipping in.  Your angry rants don't make that simple fact go away.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He did no no such thing.  And if you are killing animals it's just a matter of a short time before the authorities come knocking on your door.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I'm going to start ignoring everyone who thinks this thread is about a stupid cat, starting with you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are the one making it about a cat. You could never had mentioned that you get a thrill out of killing cats and the thread would have went on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2015)

If he gets a thrill out of cats, he is dangerous to humans.

Classic serial pathology identifies such behavior as that associated with people who like to hurt other people.

Best report him.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 Maybe he is Asian.
 As long as you eat what you shoot....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

LadyMinstrel said:


> *THIS MAN WAS MURDERED FOR BRINGING THIS INFORMATION TO THE PEOPLE OF THIS NATION as well as another person..a woman ..*
> 
> *STEALING KIDS FROM THE AMERICAN FAMILIES HAS BECOME BIG BUSINESS...Just follow the MONEY MONEY MONEY! ..*
> 
> ...



There is so much equine excrement here that I don't know where to begin. First of all, even if all of these cases were  100% true as presented. It in no way proves that the entire system is corrupt. Shit happens everywhere. Second of , who the hell is profiting off of placing children in foster care. Name some names. Be specific. In addition, the statement that all investigation of sexual abuse in foster care are unfounded, is even more stupid that anything else here. It totally undermines the credibility of the whole film.  You think that liberalism is a mental disorder, I think that the need to spread this kid of irresponsible shit is a mental disorder.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> LadyMinstrel said:
> 
> 
> > *THIS MAN WAS MURDERED FOR BRINGING THIS INFORMATION TO THE PEOPLE OF THIS NATION as well as another person..a woman ..*
> ...


More outrage?  Nobody's claiming that all CPS workers are corrupt, so one wonders who you are addressing this to.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


So, why did they take your kids from you?  Molestation...neglect...abuse.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So, if someone were to call and report that a child was being physically abused, you don't think that would be worth a visit to find out if it were true or not?  Cause kids are not abused by their parents, right?  

"According to West’s study, in 2004, 311 of 578 children under the age of 5, or 53.8 percent, were killed by their parents in the United States. The study says that between 1976 and 2004, 30 percent of children under 5 who were murdered were killed by their mother, while 31 percent were killed by their fathers. Another study published by researchers at Brown University in 2014 using data from a 32-year period concluded American parents commit filicide about 500 times a year."

The only assholes defending this murder are the kind who have had their kids taken from them for valid reasons.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


What a fucking coward you are.  Of course, assholes like you talk about your bad ass selves but make most of that shit up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LadyMinstrel said:
> ...



Horseshit ! That is clearly the implication. It is a smear campaign and you know it.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The truly frightening thing is you probably got your kids back.  How tragic for them.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


" I'm smarter than you."  Anyone who says this, proves it not to be true.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

LadyMinstrel said:


> *CPS CORRUPTION STORY #4...*
> 
> *I learned about five year old Logan Marr an absolutely beautiful little child. Her foster mom used to duct tape her to the bed so she didn’t have to deal with her.* Then one day that foster mom wanted to watch her favorite cooking show so she duct tapped little Logan into a high chair in the basement so she wouldn’t have to hear her cry. Logan died from asphyxiation. _*Why didn’t CPS investigate or do anything about this horrible foster mother?*_* What is again not widely known is that the foster mother WAS A CPS CASEWORKER *and a rather highly regarded one back in Maine. Just picking up a little extra money taping up kids I guess. No doubt operating in the, “Best interest of the children.” -
> 
> See more at: Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died



A whole lot of excuses for a mom who goes out and murders:

A mother of two children
Her two cousins
Her aunt
What is wrong with you people?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



More horseshit. Who is making money. Show us. Provide the documentation.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LadyMinstrel said:
> ...




You are the one who cheered on the murderer of a child protection worker- assuming that she deserved to be murdered.

And of course you killed your neighbors cat in revenge.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Why not post you real name so I can call CPS.  Any sick fuck who would kill a cat is too fucking sick to have children. Probably killed the cat because she was right about you and your strange activity with your kids.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You brought up your own action of killing a cat- to get even with your neighbor. 

You are a violent cat killer- and someone who is cheering on a murderer.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You think that the sex slave trade is financed through public channels?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


They showed up at your door.  They asked you questions.   They left.  Your kids were not taken, though it is clear they should be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The cat was actually collateral damage in a project aimed at killing possums.....

Or did you think I actually broke into a woman's house and killed a pet?

You're causing an itch in my iggy finger to. This thread is not about a stupid cat.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 10, 2015)

NO liberal would ever kill to protect a child of its own.  Why would they when children are just something for them to kill for parts?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


A Vermont woman who allegedly used a high-powered rifle to gun down a Vermont social worker is now *suspected of conducting a killing spree after the bodies of her aunt and two cousins were discovered.*

According to the Burlington Free Press, *40-year-old Jody Herring is a suspect in the deaths of Rhonda Herring and Regina Herring, and their mother, Julie Ann Falzarano, whose bodies were found Saturday morning, hours after the shooting at the Department for Children and Families offices*.
Vermont woman who gunned down social worker now suspected of killing 3 family members


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> NO liberal would ever kill to protect a child of its own.  Why would they when children are just something for them to kill for parts?


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Vermont Woman Who Fatally Shot Social Worker Is Also Suspected of Killing 3 Family Members
People Magazine‎-


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No, it is about a vicious coward who killed a cat because a neighbor cared enough about children she did not know to report suspicious behavior.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



So how are they hiding the massive sex trade from the honest social workers? That's got to be some cover up.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Did you have a 'murderous rage' against possums?

Here is your quote:

_I understand the murderous rage when my children are threatened to be taken out of my home. I killed that woman's cat and made sure she knew it even though she couldn't prove it._

Are you going to threaten to kill my electronic pets if I upset you too much by pointing out that you both cheered on a murderer and killed a neighbors pet in revenge for her calling CPS?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Who is making the money and how.? Where is the CPS involvement. Answer the  question and stop  playing games.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LadyMinstrel said:
> ...


You are claiming that all CPS workers are thugs and you cheered the murder of one by a mother without having the first clue why her kids were taken.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Ignored.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


More cowardly behavior, I see.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



There are no honest social workers. They are all  deviant child predators.  Don't ya know


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


CPS takes kids out of homes where they are protected and exposes them to the fringes of society. And fuck you thinking you can demand shit. Those links were already provided on this and the other thread.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Are you going to ignore the fact that your hero here actually killed three other people?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


To his sick mind they deserved it.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



CPS takes kids out of homes where they are being abused. 

And sometimes not quickly enough.

And the kids end up dead.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


And they got the children out of that murderer ' s home just in time.  At least they are still alive.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


And every once in awhile they make a mistake.  They may take kids only to find out later the evidence was fake or they acted to rashly.  The number of kids saved or who have a better chance at life outweighs the errors by thousands.  I would rather see a kid mistakenly removed than see one not taken.  When a kid is taken by mistake, he can be returned.  When he is left with an abusive parent, he might end up dead.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Translation, I can't prove jack shit, how dare you question me.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> NO liberal would ever kill to protect a child of its own.  Why would they when children are just something for them to kill for parts?


Classic...present fellow citizens as "its" as opposed to human...plus the added bonus of saying liberals don't care for our children.  Classic dehumanization.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 10, 2015)

CPS has some issues and bad employees, however for the most part, they are protecting children as the did in this case where it is quite obvious the mother was crazy. She killed four people. She now has her child taken away permanently. Her and her supporters are wackos.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


They are all thugs,domestic terrorists,scum,liars,thieves,state sanctioned kidnappers. In same boat as cops IMO. Bullied in school decided to get job where their title gives them power to harm others. I care less what happens to ANY piece of shit working for CPS. The worse the better.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And you are probably one of the first to complain when a kid dies at the hands of abusive parents.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Nope. Dies at hands of parents or dies at hands of foster parents or CPS worker what's the difference? Kid is still dead.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The difference is that hundreds die at the hands of their parents and none die at the hands of a caseworker.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


1. That's a lie
2. None of your damn business. EVEN IF hundreds die CPS would not have caught them all. People need to mind their own damn business.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

The ONLY reason CPS gets involved is because of noisy ass people or pissed of teachers or neighbors etc who think they know better or who dislike the parents beliefs or way of raising kids. I have seen MANY cases where CPS should have been involved by wasn't and seen WAY to many cases where parents are merely harassed by vindictive assholes,teachers,neighbors etc and the accused parents dislike CPS agents and the CPS agents know this and make sure they make the parents life a living hell. CPS needs ABOLISHED.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What a piece of shit you are. 

Cheering on a murderer- who murdered her aunt, two cousins and a mother of two. 

If the mother had first killed her own child, you would be cheering even louder.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> . CPS needs ABOLISHED.



Because Odium believes parents should be able to beat, molest or murder their children without government interference.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

Unlike most parents I know my rights. #1 DO NOT let ANY CPS,COP etc in your home unless they got a warrant. CPS will try and use scare tactics like they might have to take your kids if you don't let them in,they will return until you let them in,the can't close case until they are let in. All lies. Fact. They have so much time to close the case or substantiate it to keep it open. I know people that moved away and CPS were forced to close the case. I help people fight these domestic terrorist swine. If I had the patience and money I would go back to school become a lawyer just to take cases of parents who have had their kids kidnapped by CPS because most of the time CPS harasses low income families that can't afford a real lawyer and get stuck with a shitty court appointed lawyer which from hearing stories and seeing it happen in courtrooms etc they talk to CPS to find out what CPS wants done so they fight JUST ENOUGH to make the family think they are fighting for them but they aren't.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Killed the aunt and cousins because they are probably the ones that called CPS on her if so good for her. 3 less piece of shit. CPS worker is a terrorist and absolutely 100% deserved it. 1 less state kidnapping agent to harm families and kids. 


Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > . CPS needs ABOLISHED.
> ...


 Because CPS is going to stop EVERY situation like that,because CPS NEVER commits the SAME acts or puts kids in homes that do the SAME thing that supposedly happened at home.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




You have got some serious issues bubba!! Care to tell us about your childhood? Maybe you were abused and then your abusing your kids and they have been taken away.?  You want to do away with CPS ? Then what, let parents do what ever the fuck they want to the kids ? You make no sense.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Odium fears what would happen to him if CPS ever investigated.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


 
Ok, so kids were taken away and the parent goes psycho, abducts the kids after killing a bunch of people?

I suspect these kids are in some serious shit.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


 
Do you REALLY believe that if it weren't for CPS, parents would abuse their children more? REALLY? What do you suppose people did before the creation of cps?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


What did they do?  Got away with abusing their children.  And child protective agencies have been around since before the Great Depression. 

Are you serious? You do not think that there is a need for an agency that can step in and protect children from abusive parents? You have no problem sending a newborn home with the cocaine addicted mother who passed that addiction on to the baby?  Or leaving an 8 year old girl in the custody of a mother who looks the other way when the new boyfriend molests the child? 

"A USA TODAY examination of more than three decades of FBI homicide data shows that on average, 450 children are killed every year by their parents. Northeastern University criminologists applied statistical models to the records. USA TODAY analyzed the database for a detailed look at who kills, who is killed and how. Several patterns are apparent:


The vast majority of child victims – three out of four – are under 5. More than a third of all victims are under a year old.
Nearly half of all victims died from physical beatings or other injuries at a parent's hands.
Fathers are more likely to kill. Men killed six out 10 children, most often beating or shooting them. Fathers were at fault in 75% of cases when children were shot to death by a parent and in 64% of cases when a child was beaten. "Violence is a masculine pursuit," says Jack Levin, a Northeastern University criminologist.
When mothers kill, they are far more likely to kill victims under the age of 1 than children of any other age. Nearly 40% of all children killed by their mothers were less than a year old.
Half are killed by parents.  None by CPS workers.  What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


I ain't telling you shit about me or my childhood. I got facts and first hand and second hand knowledge.Their kids they brought them into this world they belong to no one but their parents until they are 18 when they become their own adult who is responsible for their own actions.


paddymurphy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...





koshergrl said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Kids being kidnapped by CPS and cops is illegal in the first place. They have no rights to anyone's kids. So parents getting their kids back by any means necessary is perfectly legal and righteous. Take away every reason a person has to live they have nothing left to live for.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Is that all you have, rage and invectives? After the cat thing I was beginning to think you had an even temperament


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> The ONLY reason CPS gets involved is because of noisy ass people or pissed of teachers or neighbors etc who think they know better or who dislike the parents beliefs or way of raising kids. I have seen MANY cases where CPS should have been involved by wasn't and seen WAY to many cases where parents are merely harassed by vindictive assholes,teachers,neighbors etc and the accused parents dislike CPS agents and the CPS agents know this and make sure they make the parents life a living hell. CPS needs ABOLISHED.


EXACTLY what happened to us!


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So, now, this dickhead is a legal scholar.  No, kids being protected from parents like you is not illegal in the first place.  And, yes, they have the authority to remove your kids if you pose a threat to them.  Hundreds of children are murdered by their parents.  Hundreds of thousands are abused and neglected.  For you to claim that a parent has an absolute right to harm, sexually molest, neglect, abuse and even kill their children is beyond any understanding.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Who's my hero here?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You. who hunted down and killed a cat because your neighbor had enough concern over your kids to report what she saw dare to talk about rage?  You are mentally ill.  You are a danger to your children.  That you still have custody proves that the problem with child protective services is that they miss too many sick fucks with kids.  Sick fucks like you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Well ok I can't ignore you. Damn!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




   Way, way off the fucking wall!!


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The woman you have been praising for the cold blooded murder of the woman who saved the lives of her kids by getting them out of her home; the same woman who murdered the family members who stepped in to save her child, to care for her child because she was a violent criminal.  That is your hero.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The neighbor lied because the truth wouldn't get CPS to respond. Since you're lying right now, I know you would do the same.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Look at my signature. You act shocked that I defend those who stand against tyrants.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You claimed that she reported your home because you walk around nude in front of your kids.  That is what you posted.  That is why CPS came, according to you.  And that was true.  Your home, according to you, is "clothing optional."  So, she reported that; CPS came, talked to you; were satisfied that your kids were not in danger and left them with you.  For that, you killed this woman's cat and made sure she knew you did so.  You should be in prison.  Your kids should be with normal people.  Your nudity is not the problem; you being a sociopath is.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Horsecrapp.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You're right sometimes CPS takes kids out of homes and they end up dead. What took you so long to admit that?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


^^^^progressivepatriot sock puppet.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No.  I am not shocked that your heroes are cowards who strike from behind; who claim justification for their crimes but, in reality, are sociopaths.  You are the same.  A coward and a sociopath.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No.  They end up dead when sociopathic assholes like you are allowed to keep them. Folks like you kill their children.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Stupid nosy bitch should have minded her own damn business or here is a idea! Go ask the family about their way of doing things she thought were "weird" . I think some people's way of raising their kids is weird. Sure in the fuck don't call CPS on them.


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Fuck you.You are nothing more than a piece of shit who kidnapped kids for a living to make a fucking buck. You are a fucking parasite. Scum like you would be at TOP of my list if I ever get a chance to fix America. Right below the politicians that funded you and your illegal activities and right above the nonwhites.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The other sociopath jumps in.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Seems that you are becoming unhinged , even more so than before. What are you, one of those antigovernment sovereign citizens? Bet you don't much like gays either. Get help dude.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Person that thinks government owns everyone and can kidnap them whenever possible is the "sane" one. People who know that children belong to the parents and the government has no legit right to them and would protect them at all costs and rightfully takes revenge on evil people who harm their families are the sociopaths....that's what happens in culturally marxist societies.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Try a KKK member, white supremacist piece of shit whose very existence disproves white supremacy.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Protecting children from sociopaths like you who happened to be able to reproduce is not evil.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


I am firmly in control. Better believe that. I just DESPISE scum like you. Oh and no not some fucking idiot sovereign citizen. Oh and yes faggots are nothing but mentally ill degenerates.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





paddymurphy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Feeling froggy jump motherfucker. MY KIDS! Get that through your thick fucking head. You come near me not much I can do for ya son....that's taken your life to your own hands....not a smart idea...neither YOU nor the government OWN my kids or me. PERIOD. So you go ahead and jump....we got castle law here. The only sociopath here is the piece of SHIT who kidnaps kids for a living and those like you who think because people raise their kids differently from your FUCKED UP worldview is abuse.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I think you have a misunderstanding of the word legal.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So, the asshole who thinks that parents should be able to abuse, neglect, molest or kill their kids w/o government intervention calls Those who would protect kids degenerates.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Cowards like you always talk a good game. In the real world, you would piss your pants.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



So every kid taken by social workers died?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Right there- Odium thinks that parents own their children- and are free to do with their property as they see fit- break them- rape them- kill them- children are just property to Odium- to be done with as the owners see fit.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



So we need to mind our own business and let the parents abuse or even kill their kids if they want??


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Your poor children. 

I hope they survive to adulthood.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I am no longer shocked that you are a pet killing, cheerleader of murderers.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

Saint I see why you put this retard on ignore. To dumb to even communicate with.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Well, we know you are one of the sick ones.  Probably buddies with the poster who shot up the movie theater in LA.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


I'm not the one advocating the kidnapping of children. You scum are. YOU are a threat to civil society.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


White power!!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You're sounding a bit hysterical. I hope that you're not thinking of doing anything rash, are you?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I just looked at your profile. You are one sick and offensive fucker. Not dealing with you anymore.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Saint I see why you put this retard on ignore. To dumb to even communicate with.


"To dumb"?  Idiot does not know when to use "to" and when to use "too".


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Nope....not at all.  You have very clearly and repeatedly supported a woman who killed family members and a total stranger.   It's on you, sicky.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Right. You are advocating letting parents rape, beat, neglect or kill them without government intervention


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Someone who wishes Happy Birthday to Adolf Hitler.  Yeah...he's a piece of work, isn't he?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Good saves me the trouble. Fucking child kidnapping piece of shit.Nothing more offensive than kidnapping kids from families.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So, you don't find parents raping, beating or killing their kids more offensive than removing them from such parents?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You are the one advocating the murder of mothers and fathers and parents treating children like property- to be broken or abandoned anyway a parent desires.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Never said that but you keep putting words in my mouth assclown. If ANY of those things were happening the parents would be arrested not just their kids kidnapped and sold.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yawn. At the stupidity. Obvious we are talking to people who AREN'T parents.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Sure you did. Any attempt to remove a child from danger is, according to you, kidnapping. And if the parents are arrested, who takes care of the kids?  Your hero was arrested and had her kids removed and you praise her for killing four humans.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


And I am talking to someone unfit to be a parent.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 10, 2015)

From what I've been able to piece together from various articles (as of last night), the woman's family was calling CPS because they were concerned for the kids - not just the three family members she killed, but other members of the apparently large family in the area - it's been reported that she had threatened them and told them to stop calling DPS (presuming that's CPS in that city) on her.  This leads me to believe it was not just CPS who thought she shouldn't have custody of her kids. 

I've also seen it reported that the woman had /already/ lost custody of her kids - meaning that a judge looked over the case and ruled that she shouldn't have them.  The media and police were trying to speak to all members of  the family and "specifically those who were involved in the custody case"  - this very likely means her family members, perhaps the ones she killed, and/or others, had spoken to an investigator/agent about her and the kids. 

Still waiting for more info on all that.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


According to a piss ant liberals opinion from the internet. You come and try and take my kids.  I'll make the rest of the arrangements.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You'll piss yourself in fear.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Obviously you are violent asshole who applauds murder.

I pity your children and hope they survive to leave your bunker.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> From what I've been able to piece together from various articles (as of last night), the woman's family was calling CPS because they were concerned for the kids - not just the three family members she killed, but other members of the apparently large family in the area - it's been reported that she had threatened them and told them to stop calling DPS (presuming that's CPS in that city) on her.  This leads me to believe it was not just CPS who thought she shouldn't have custody of her kids.
> 
> I've also seen it reported that the woman had /already/ lost custody of her kids - meaning that a judge looked over the case and ruled that she shouldn't have them.  The media and police were trying to speak to all members of  the family and "specifically those who were involved in the custody case"  - this very likely means her family members, perhaps the ones she killed, and/or others, had spoken to an investigator/agent about her and the kids.
> 
> Still waiting for more info on all that.



Yep- a judge made the decision to remove the child from her custody. And again according to reports, the police were very familiar with her, as they had responded to calls regarding her many times.

We are going to hear more about this woman's prior history of violence before this is over.

And meanwhile- her cheering squad will continue to cheer on this cold blooded killer.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You were the one who said children are the property of their parents- that they belong to the parents- and that the government has no right to protect those children from their parents.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I said it was good a domestic terrorist aka CPS agent was taken out. I think ALL should meet the same fate. Kidnap kids. Parents should do what it takes to protect their young. You are a foolish child who thinks CPS does no wrong and ONLY removes kids when there is an actual problem. You would be wrong 100%. BECAUSE they make money off these cases by selling the kids to adopters they get a call always anonymous of course they decide to illegally talk to kids at school if possible if not at school they try to lie their way into the homes by threatening to kidnap the kids which they can't do without a judge's signature. They then lie and make up a story to fit enough "evidence" so a judge aka tyrant in a robe will give his rubber stamp approval to kidnap the kids the younger the better the more the better. They then force the parents to take pointless and idiotic classes or tests etc to "prove" they are unfit parents....I know how the game is played seen to many people go through it and I am also a legal adviser to others about their rights when it comes to the domestic terrorists aka CPS agents.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Legal advisors dont' tell others to murder mothers and fathers like you are advocating- and their aunts and cousins- like you are doing.

You applaud murder. You consider your children to be your property, and believe no one can interfere to protect your property from you. 

What an asshole.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> From what I've been able to piece together from various articles (as of last night), the woman's family was calling CPS because they were concerned for the kids - not just the three family members she killed, but other members of the apparently large family in the area - it's been reported that she had threatened them and told them to stop calling DPS (presuming that's CPS in that city) on her.  This leads me to believe it was not just CPS who thought she shouldn't have custody of her kids.
> 
> I've also seen it reported that the woman had /already/ lost custody of her kids - meaning that a judge looked over the case and ruled that she shouldn't have them.  The media and police were trying to speak to all members of  the family and "specifically those who were involved in the custody case"  - this very likely means her family members, perhaps the ones she killed, and/or others, had spoken to an investigator/agent about her and the kids.
> 
> Still waiting for more info on all that.


So they got what they deserved then. Good to know.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


White power!!!!...lol!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> From what I've been able to piece together from various articles (as of last night), the woman's family was calling CPS because they were concerned for the kids - not just the three family members she killed, but other members of the apparently large family in the area - it's been reported that she had threatened them and told them to stop calling DPS (presuming that's CPS in that city) on her.  This leads me to believe it was not just CPS who thought she shouldn't have custody of her kids.
> 
> I've also seen it reported that the woman had /already/ lost custody of her kids - meaning that a judge looked over the case and ruled that she shouldn't have them.  The media and police were trying to speak to all members of  the family and "specifically those who were involved in the custody case"  - this very likely means her family members, perhaps the ones she killed, and/or others, had spoken to an investigator/agent about her and the kids.
> 
> Still waiting for more info on all that.


You found a lot more than I did, and I scoured the internet for anything I could find.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Every single one of your posts is hate and judgment. It's clear you can't rationally discuss this issue or stick to the thread topic. You're taking up space here while I wait for an intelligent person to discuss this.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've been able to piece together from various articles (as of last night), the woman's family was calling CPS because they were concerned for the kids - not just the three family members she killed, but other members of the apparently large family in the area - it's been reported that she had threatened them and told them to stop calling DPS (presuming that's CPS in that city) on her.  This leads me to believe it was not just CPS who thought she shouldn't have custody of her kids.
> ...



I haz leet interweb skillz  

I ran a web design and development company for about 12 years, pretty much just as the internet became a thing, so I know the in's and out's of meta data mining that search engines use pretty well.  Plus I'm a programmer so I speak binary (the computer language) heh


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Because you're a coward. You're seeing the other side of what you do, the people you affect. And you don't like the feedback, well tough shit. You're on the side of criminally oppressive government and your kind has never seen itself as the bad guy throughout history. People are afraid EVERY FUCKING TIME you show up at their door because they know you have the power to take what's most precious to them and you're there to see if you can get away with yet another kidnapping at gunpoint. That's the POS line of work you chose because of your disordered, clamoring need to control others and plunder their homes. You deserve this criticism from people you can't touch, who are out of your reach and aren't vulnerable to your revenge. Damn what you do and the lives you destroy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



So now you are going to defend a Fascist Nazi pig??!! You who accuse me, who accuse liberals of being controlling and creating fear? Are you out of your fucking mind? Never mind, I know the answer


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've been able to piece together from various articles (as of last night), the woman's family was calling CPS because they were concerned for the kids - not just the three family members she killed, but other members of the apparently large family in the area - it's been reported that she had threatened them and told them to stop calling DPS (presuming that's CPS in that city) on her.  This leads me to believe it was not just CPS who thought she shouldn't have custody of her kids.
> ...


She has ten convictions.  In and out of jail.  Lost her kids after court hearings where her lack of fitness was proven.  You only find what you want to find and ignore any fact that undermines the ridiculous conclusion you jumped to at the outset.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You like the posts from that sociopath, Odium, where he praises the murder of four people and you have the nerve to claim that others are posting hate?  What kind of mental illness allows you to do that and not realize how fucked up you are?  Why would an intelligent person waste time with a moron like you?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No, actually I was attacking a fascist nazi pig. Are you kidding? Nazis were the ones who forced themselves into people's homes, terrified them, separated them from their children, and then exploited or killed the children all by the power of government....JUST LIKE YOU. And you think Odium is the Nazi?

You only validated my post. Historically, those guilty of the worst state sponsored atrocities see themselves as the good guys. I hope many more of you are gunned down while attempting to kidnap children. THAT is the tradition of righteous defiance.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Go to Odium's profile page.  Hitler is a hero of his.  And, now that you know that this murderer was a lifelong criminal with ten convictions, who came in and out of prison; who neglected all of her children to the point they were all removed from her care, do you really think she was an innocent victim of a tyrannical child protections system; the victim of a kidnapping who was justified in murdering the family members who acted to protect her children and the social worker who helped that family care for this woman's children when she could not?  

These are the facts:

" In 2012, 686,000 children were deemed victims. In more than 80 percent of cases one or both parents were the perpetrators. Among the victimized children, 18 percent were physically abused, 9 percent were sexually abused, and 8.5 percent were psychologically maltreated. The vast majority, 78.3 percent of victims, suffered mere "neglect" without physical, sexual, or psychological abuse. The degree and harmfulness of neglect can vary tremendously, but in many cases would seem to lend itself to interventions short of taking the child and charging the parent–an approach that is only attempted in some states–especially given how many neglect cases are due largely to poverty.

An estimated 1,640 children died in 2012 as a result of abuse or neglect, mostly at the hands of parents. "Some children who died from abuse and neglect were already known to CPS agencies," the report states. "In 30 reporting states, 8.5 percent of child fatalities involved families who had received family preservation services in the past 5 years. In 35 reporting states, 2.2 percent of child fatalities involved children who had been in foster care and were reunited with their families in the past 5 years."




 
Yes, CPS makes mistakes.  When the mistake is to not remove a child in danger, the result is a dead or abused child.  When the mistake is to remove one not in danger, the result is a reunification with the parents.  You would seem to prefer the former.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 11, 2015)

More information about the case:

Family and Friends of Herring Family React to Arraignment Hearing - Story MYCHAMPLAINVALLEY

Mom charged in social worker s death blames DCF injustices Local News - WCVB Home

Jody Herring suspect in Vermont social worker homicide scheduled to appear in court Monday masslive.com


She's apparently laughing and thinking it's "no big deal" to have killed these people...  Just as a note, this is apparently /weeks/ after she lost custody by a judges order, this was in no way shape or form a "heat of the movement" killing, this was premeditated murder plain and simple.

I guess her family is blaming drugs, but like Ritalin is an ADHD medication, very rare cases have turned up hallucinations, paranoia, hostility and aggression.  idk I was on Rit for ADHD when I was a kid, hated the stuff, made me tired and unable to think quickly, my kid had the same issues with it.

Klonopin on the other hand is for the treatment of seizures or panic disorders, it's got some pretty serious rare side effects that could actually play into this; unusual risk taking and shit like that (30% of patients.)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> More information about the case:
> 
> Family and Friends of Herring Family React to Arraignment Hearing - Story MYCHAMPLAINVALLEY
> 
> ...


It's sad all the way around, even more so for the innocent family members who were also shot because they were related to somebody kidnapping children at gunpoint. Herring's attorney says "there's more than meets the eye." So I'm anxious to see what CPS abuses are revealed as the trial unfolds. I'm glad I'm not related to any CPS Nazis and certainly none of them are friends of mine.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Yeah...I just bet you are.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Says the naked cat killer.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > More information about the case:
> ...


You are so sick you can't even figure out what happened.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > More information about the case:
> ...


No one was kidnapped at gunpoint you lying prick.  The child was removed after a hearing to determine if they were in danger.  A hearing where your favorite murderer had the opportunity to be represented by an attorney and where the burden was on the DCF to prove that the child was in danger.  The innocent family members are the ones who turned to DCF for help in protecting the child.  Every one of her other kids were removed from her care.  She is a lifelong criminal, substance abuser and suffers from severe mental illness.  There is absolutely no evidence of any abuse by DCF in removing the child and placing her with RELATIVES to be cared for until the mother was in a condition to care for her.  Her parental rights were not terminated.  The child was not adopted.  She was removed to protect her.  Given that the mother murdered four innocent people in cold blood, it is pretty clear that DCF's concern that the child was in danger was well founded.  I would have thought, as the facts of the matter were revealed and it became clear that the removal of the child was justified and that the mother was a threat you would accommodate your opinions to the facts.  But, no, you just double down on your support for a heartless killer of innocents.  There is particularly hot corner of hell reserved for you when you leave this earth.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > More information about the case:
> ...



I highly doubt anyone took the children at gunpoint, stop trying to sensationalize it to fit your narrative. 

I'll agree the system needs some work, I'll agree the "rules" they go by for what's "neglect" are a bit "blowing in the wind" of social pressures, but there's no way I'm buying that they're completely corrupted, and certainly they are not stealing kids to sell into foster care.  That's far, far to "conspiracy theory" / "ancient aliens" for me.  If they were stealing kids then they would have taken mine back in the day, both my boys are fucking adorable sweet little gems (and I'm not just being a mom there, I hear it constantly from like everyone, enough that I'm annoyed by it lol)


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You mean fascist pigs who celebrate Hitler's birthday, right?0


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


When they remove children, they do so with a police officer, sometimes two or three. That's gunpoint. Let's dispense with the nonsense, shall we?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


ODIUM Celebrates Hitler's birthday, hates  Jews and Non Whites ....you tell me what he is. If you attacked him I missed that. Show us where, or is this just another example of your clouded mind playing tricks on you?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep I was right cousins were the ones calling the state kidnapping agency almost ALL of her "convictions" were misdemeanor crap. So fucking what. Doesn't give state the right t kidnap her kids.The woman is a hero and I hope this gives all state kidnapping agents second thought before fucking with people's families now.Ask yourself state kidnapping agents is it worth your life?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yep sure do. Saint doesn't need to agree with me on ANY of those issues we agree on the issue of CPS kidnapping kids. I am not a National Socialist. I am a Racial Socialist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Notice who thinks that this is funny!! What an


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Obvious this moron has NO CLUE how the system works. Do you know how much it COSTS to get a lawyer? Even on retainer? A LOT that's why the state kidnapping agency goes after poor families that can't afford a lawyer other than the pos court appointed one who does CPS bidding for them by not doing a good job defending them. The burden of proof is NOT on the state kidnapping agency its on the parents to prove they are innocent of whatever lies CPS has drudged up. Again you have NO CLUE how the system works. I do. Stop playing your guessing game son. You are WAY over your head. Oh and I hope you never have kids and they have to go to hospital and you ask for a 2nd opinion...they consider that medical neglect now....ask all the parents of kids who are medically kidnapped.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Find me some stats to back that up.  Most kids are removed from daycare, school, or unattended at home from what I've heard of cases.  In any event, nearly every case starts with interviews, of the home, the kids, the parents, teachers, and folks who made a report.  I bet cold hard cash that 98% of the time it's only /after/ concern is found at said interviews that kids are even considered to be removed. So no, the cops and a CPS agent are not showing up on the doorstep to steal kids based on accusations of neighbors at all.   The other 2% of the time, when the kids are removed "immediately" - would be shit like really young children found in the home with parents stoned off their asses and clearly not in a state to be tending to the safety of their children, or maybe walking home from the park (which is stupid imo,) or like fucking dad went on a shooting spree with the baby in the back seat, shit like that, where the kids are in what they consider to be an immediately dangerous situation - at which point there's a judge hearing the case ASAP - often the next day - to decide if it was a fluke or if those kids would be in danger going home with their parent(s), and even if they /do/ decide it's dangerous for the kids to go home with their parent(s), they try to send the kidos to grandma's instead.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Listen Adolph, I was part of the system and damned sure know  it works. Every word of yours is pure, unadulterated equine excrement. Sounds to me like you abused a child and are resentful that they came down on you for it. Am I right? It certainly sounds like personal experience, although distorted.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Aw you getting mad now baby kidnapper...tough shit. Like I said yesterday I deal with scum like you day in out with that stupid smirk on your faces and swagger because you know you have the power to destroy perfectly happy families...I wish for nothing more than to become a lawyer that destroys you maggots when you try destroying families. Or maybe setting up an underground railroad to help families escape the new nazi regime in this country aka the new speak "children and family services,child protection services" etc.


----------



## guno (Aug 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Remember this story?

The judge was right in his decision 

Parents who named their children Adolf Hitler and Aryan Nation will not get them back, judge rules

New Jersey parents who named their children Adolf Hitler and Aryan Nation will not get them back Daily Mail Online


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



That's right. Removal is the absolute last resort. When it comes to it, there are many ways to defuse the situation so as force is not needed. I would rarely involve the police.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Am I mad. No just amazed at the stupidity. However, I do believe that you are getting rattled. Too close to the truth eh?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yeah I have noticed baby kidnapping agents have no soul or heart or conscience they are just cold hearted drones making a buck off of stealing babies. 21st century gestapo.You ain't hit jack yet....I find destroying you amusing. You think you can lie your way through this I have dealt with CPS for years in MANY ways....I stay involved because I like helping families escape their grasps so they can't kidnap their kids and sell them. Really pisses CPS off


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You are the Nazi I was attacking. You see, I'm not afraid of someone who celebrates Hitler's Birthday. I'm afraid of government thugs who perpetrate his work. That would be you.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > More information about the case:
> ...



Yeah its sad that innocent family members of the murderer were shot by the murderer- and then the murderer went and shot a mother of two children.

And its sad that you applaud murder.

And its sad that you kill neighbors pets.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You stay involved because you approve of murder- and believe children are the parents property to do with as they see fit.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I don't think either you or Odium are Nazis- I think you are assholes who applaud murder and in your case a coward who kills a neighbors cat in revenge for a perceived slight.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



LOL....says the asshole applauding murder- and bragging about killing a neighbors cat for revenge.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



It is amazing the hoops these assholes will go to defend this murderer.

If she had murdered her own kids first- would they still be defending her- as long as she also murdered a mother of two kids who worked for the CPS?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Yet you don't care that those 4 people together caused her kids to be taken away and took her child away. Save the faux outrage son.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The only evidence of guns is the one this monster used to murder four innocents.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You are like every other piece of shit convicted of a crime or losing a case. Never your fault. The system is corrupt. The judge unfair.  Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I stay involved because I see weekly the way these power hungry thugs kidnap kids and destroy families and I do whatever I can to help them. Like I said before. YOU ARE NOT A PARENT so therefore you have NO IDEA what a parent feels or would do or feels towards their kids. WE created them,my wife birthed them WE are raising them...so yeah they are ours just like YOU until 18 were your parents child. 


paddymurphy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


blow it out our ass kid. In this case there was no criminal case her child was kidnapped. PERIOD. End of the story. She did what any SANE parent would do and took revenge on the criminals who kidnapped her child just because that criminal worked for the government means nothing...just a title that she used to abuse her power to kidnap kids. Now she won't.  One less baby kidnapper. Go fake your outrage elsewhere.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


ROFLMAO INNOCENTS! ROFLMAO....3 were killed rightfully for interfering in a woman's life and getting her child kidnapped AFTER she told them to back off...they pursued it they got to enjoy the consequences. The last piece of shit is the LEAST innocent. She KIDNAPS kids for a living. Now you can go on believing in your fantasy world that CPS does good but they don't. They are a terrorist group who terrorizes loving families. Innocent...what a fucking crock.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Actually I do care that the three family members cared enough about her kids to try to protect them from this homicidal maniac.

I do care that this murderous maniac killed a mom with 2 kids.

Hopefully they will not find out that she killed anyone else, like another kid buried in her basement.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What a murder loving asshole you are.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


No sane parent would murder her aunt and two cousins- and a mom of two kids- and thereby ensuring that he or she will never, ever see his or her own kid again.

I am sure her attorney's will plead insanity for her- personally, I think life in prison might be too short


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Camel crap. You have an ax to grind because - you claim - your family got caught up in it. Grow up. At least 4 American kids DIE everyday as a result of parental child abuse or neglect. The number saved from that fate by dedicated people is much higher. Should we stop trying to save them just because you have a nasty case of butt-hurt?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Let me ask you, asshole, did you dance a jig when the FBI burned several families alive in Texas? How about when it shot a 14 year old boy in the back and his mother in the face as she held a baby in Northern Idaho?  I have no doubt in my mind, sickly government sicophant that you are, that you are gleeful about human death when you approve of the killers. You have no problem with 50 million babies murdered but you're concerned about a stupid cat?  You Leftists have no idea how evil you've become or how richly you've incurred the wrath of a just God. I'm going to put you on ignore for real now because you're a troll obsessed about a cat. You don't discuss the topic, you just post hate. Life is too short to put up with that.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Only killed the nosy bitches after they refused to stay out of her life that had NOTHING to do with them. I deal with a lot of cases like that. Grandparents don't like the mom or dad,cousins getting arguments one calls CPS,its anonymous and so far not many places charge you for false reporting but the reports are required by law to be checked out and since the state kidnapping agents waste their time and gas and resources harassing a family they figure they need to show something for it. Just like cops and quotas. Its WAY to easy for pissed off family members to just pick up the phone or use the computer to snitch on someone that made them mad. Simple as that. This woman DEFENDED herself the only way she knew how since she was harassed continuously by her cousins and CPS and the court system...I find NO BLAME in her for doing it because any SANE parent that gave a shit about their kids would do the same. She took action after she was mentally and physically and emotionally raped and assaulted by the state....I wish I could be on that jury and if she has a good enough lawyer he will make sure he gets some people that have been harassed by CPS on that jury. They know what it feels like. If that cocksucker CPS agent didn't want to get killed should get out of the business of kidnapping kids. I think it sends a wonderful message! Fuck with kids it may cost your life and if ANY parent isn't willing to give up their own life or to shed blood of others to protect their kids they don't deserve to have kids.


Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


What a state loving cocksucker you are. State can do no wrong EVER in your eyes. She protected her child. Period. I could care less what you think. YOU don't deal with the families raped by CPS and the INjustice system every damn day. I do.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

*IN DEFENSE OF THE INNOCENT, THE ONLY SIN IS TO BE A COWARD.*

*She sure wasn't a coward she did what must be done in war.And it is a war. They declared war on her when they kept calling CPS on her for no reason and the agent decided to insert herself into it. Willing and knowingly committing the crime of kidnapping and false reporting. Plain and Simple.*


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 11, 2015)

Alright I'll bite.  So how many cases have you proven that said families "raped" by CPS were /not/ in the wrong vs how many were acting in the best interest of the children?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So says the child rapie defending nazi who just wants no interference with parents abusing their kids.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> *IN DEFENSE OF THE INNOCENT, THE ONLY SIN IS TO BE A COWARD.*
> 
> *She sure wasn't a coward she did what must be done in war.And it is a war. They declared war on her when they kept calling CPS on her for no reason and the agent decided to insert herself into it. Willing and knowingly committing the crime of kidnapping and false reporting. Plain and Simple.*


For no reason?  You know nothing about the reasons.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

There fixed that problem. I am sure Syriusly won't be far behind on the ignore list.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



No- I actually can't think of any persons I have been pleased about the deaths of except Qaddafi and Osama Bin Ladin. 

Certainly I have never applauded the murderer of 4 persons- including 3 family members and a mother of 2 kids like you do.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What 50 million babies being murdered?

Tell me who these babies are that are being murdered and I will be glad to express my concern. Certainly I am not cheering any murders like you are


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> There fixed that problem. I am sure Syriusly won't be far behind on the ignore list.




This describe Odium perfectly


----------



## reconmark (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> *IN DEFENSE OF THE INNOCENT, THE ONLY SIN IS TO BE A COWARD.*
> 
> *She sure wasn't a coward she did what must be done in war.And it is a war. They declared war on her when they kept calling CPS on her for no reason and the agent decided to insert herself into it. Willing and knowingly committing the crime of kidnapping and false reporting. Plain and Simple.*


Silly self entitled bitches like you are at war with everyone because you are a loser.
You hate Black people, minorities, the government and now CPS.
In this country you are still an impotent failure.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > There fixed that problem. I am sure Syriusly won't be far behind on the ignore list.
> ...


Spoken like a whooped dog that has lost all the fight in them. Ah. Oh well...it was fun...can't fix the stupid in some though...enjoy worshiping the state son.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> There fixed that problem. I am sure Syriusly won't be far behind on the ignore list.


Reality, truth and human decency are on your ignore list.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> There fixed that problem. I am sure Syriusly won't be far behind on the ignore list.


Reality, truth and human decency are on your ignore list.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



with that. If your 'just God' existed, I would love to have a discussion with him regarding how a 'just God' allows so much misery in the world.

If you think I am evil by pointing out that you are applauding the murder of 4 people- including the mother of 2- please call me evil more often.

If you think I am evil by pointing out that you took out your anger at a neighbor by killing her innocent cat- please call me evil more often.

And as far as ignoring me?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Odious:
1. deserving or causing hatred; hateful; detestable.
2. highly offensive; repugnant; disgusting.

Odium's support group:



 



Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> *IN DEFENSE OF THE INNOCENT, THE ONLY SIN IS TO BE A COWARD.*
> 
> *She sure wasn't a coward she did what must be done in war*



She was a big ass coward- she shot 4 unarmed people with a rifle- just because she was too much of a coward to actually try to get her kids back.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



She didn't protect any child- she abandoned her child the moment she fired the first shot- and killed a mother of 2- and her own cousins and her own aunt.

And assholes like you cheer her on


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


"... gleeful about human death when you approve of the killers."  Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



20 years of being harassed and having her kids kidnapped made her snap....can't be blamed on her. Blame belongs on the harassers and the child kidnappers.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


No.  Blame belongs on the drug addled criminal who kept popping out kids she was incapable of caring for.  How much money has the state of Vermont spent on her kids?  On lawyers appointed to represent her each time one of her 6? kids were removed?  On paying the foster parents to care for them?  On counseling for the fucked up kids she abandoned?  As with too many who fail in life, it is not her fault that she brought six kids into the world she could not care for.  Not her fault that the taxpayers of Vermont paid hundreds of thousands to raise her kids.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


She was a dangerous nut case, like you.  When are you going to snap?   Does anyone know?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Try kidnapping my kids and find out.  Like I said if you aren't willing to die or kill for your kids you are  HORRIBLE fucking parent.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Odium is not dangerous.  He is one of those "internet bad asses/real life cowards" you see all over threads like this.  He talks a tough game but, in the real world, never stands up to anyone in authority; never spouts his tough guy nonsense in public; avoids confrontation and strictly abides by the law.  He might be telling the truth about giving other advise, but does not have the balls to ever do any of the things he suggest other should do here.  If CPS did come to his house, he kissed their ass and thanked them for their help.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



20 years of being a criminal and neglecting her children were just the lead up to her total abandonment of her kids by murdering 4 people- including the mother of 2.

All of which you applaud.

What an asshole.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yeah- those parents who are willing to die in order to be able to continue abusing their children are such wonderful parents.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Problem with you is you do not distinguish between parents protecting their kids and those protecting themselves from other finding out the terrible things they do to children.  Hundred of kids are killed by their parents ever year.  Thousands are abused and raped by their parents.  What should be done to protect those children?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

For all the stupid cat lovers...

Love, Snoopy.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


^ stupidity overload. Only parents who abuse their kids would die or kill for them.....the brain of a libtard is a playground of ignorance.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


It boggles my mind how people whine about kidnappers being killed. Everyone cheered for Mel Gibson when he killed his son's kidnapper in "Ransom" and yet when it's done by sanction of law nobody should fight back? It's like the crazies have taken over society and outlawed rational thought.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> For all the stupid cat lovers...
> 
> Love, Snoopy.


*9 EARLY WARNING SIGNS FOR SERIAL KILLERS*
*...*
*3. Torturing Small Animals
This is one of the strongest warning signs. Children who torture or kill small animals like squirrels, birds, cats, and dogs without showing remorse are highly likely to be sociopaths. Many serial killers kill to control others’ lives, and as children, small animals are the only lives they have the power to control.
Cannibalistic serial killer Jeffrey Dahmer would bike around the woods as a child, collecting dead animals to dissect. Dahmer even killed and dismembered his own puppy, mounting its head on a stake when he was done.*


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


She abused her children over the course of twenty years.  She killed for them.  You abuse your children.  You claim you would kill for them.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


She did not kill a kidnapper.  She killed two aunts and a cousin who cared enough about her kid that they asked for help.  She killed the social worker who helped.  She murdered four innocent people in cold blood.  I guess you think that this guy.. 


is a hero too.  His name is Ismail Brinkley and he ambushed and murdered two Brooklyn cops.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



A woman murdered her two cousins and her aunt in cold blood- and then gunned down a mom of two kids

It boggles my mind that anyone would be so much of an asshole to applaud the murderous scum who would do such a thing.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You said it- not me.

But I agree with you.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 11, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Thats because its what you said. Just another of a dozen or more asinine statements from you.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 11, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You do realize that you and your butt buddy St. Michael are, literally, the only two people fucking sick enough to support the heinous and cowardly murders this woman committed?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Good, then we're agreed that killing can be justified. The difference is you side with power and I with the oppressed.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 12, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You haven't read the entire thread. I have no doubt you were leaping for joy when the FBI was gunning down an entire family at Ruby Ridge, Idaho. I cheer when people defend themselves. You cheer when they are murdered. 

That makes you the sick one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You side with the Fascists and the criminally insane


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You cheer for murder and you do a little murdering of people's pets yourself.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


No.  You think that coldblooded murder is OK.  I know that it is always wrong.   You are a sociopathic moron.  You killed the cat because it gave you a hard-on.  God knows what you do to your children when no one is looking.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


And, exactly, how was this woman defending herself by sneaking up on the DFC worker and shooting her in the back?  And what threat to her person did she oppose when she gunned down her aunts and cousin?   Your idea of defending oneself is as fucked up as you are.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





 

These people following you around?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




 

The cat's family finds Stmichaeldefendthem.  Now, they would be justified.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Here is Stmichaeldefendthem in Glasgow.  The "Glasgow Cat Killer"

*Glasgow cat killer is jailed*


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



This you, stmichealdefendthem?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




 

You are a slacker, Stmichaeldefendthem.  I bet you have this guy's picture on the wall of your mobile home.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 12, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Fascists and criminally insane are those that think they have a right to kidnap people's kids. That would be YOU.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Child abusers and child rapists, and their apologists, do not want the government interfering with their abuse or sexual assaults.  I hope you are just an apologist.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 12, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


And this is you





I'm not discussing anything other than the topic and will start reporting off topic posts.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 12, 2015)

Back to the thread topic


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 12, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


You mean CPS Nazis can use the power of the state and the threat of a gun but if someone fights back with stealth they're immoral?  Maybe to a wicked state worshipper who believes the state can do whatever to whoever it wants, but not to me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 12, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Are you an idiot? (Rhetorical question) fascists used the power of government to exercise absolute power. Look in the mirror and you'll see a fascist.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Did you kill that horse too?  Sending a message to its owner for reporting you cutting the grass in the nude?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No. CPS can use the power of the law to protect children from parents like you who think they own their children and can do any disgusting thing they want with them. And if you resist violently, something you don't have the balls to do, they can use force.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Perhaps you were in a coma for most of this thread and missed the fact that children are hardly safer in the care of CPS. They are at high risk for sexual abuse, exploitation in the sex slave trade, and even death.  All mothers should start gunning down CPS thugs to save their children from a fate worse than death.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Perhaps you were in a coma for most of this thread and missed the fact that children are hardly safer in the care of CPS. They are at high risk for sexual abuse, exploitation in the sex slave trade, and even death.  All mothers should start gunning down CPS thugs to save their children from a fate worse than death.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Have you been busy lately?   Pomeranian beaten to death left on Fla. owner s porch cops - NY Daily News


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Including the mom's who are burning their own kids with cigarettes or selling their own children for sex?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Somehow you're hopelessly wedded to the idiocy that parents abusing their children excuses CPS and their own jacket of crimes against children. Most of us understand by kindergarten that two wrongs don't make a right. Parents who pimp out their kids are arrested by police officers, not glorified social workers. The kids are then usually placed with relatives. See? No need for little eichmanns to go around kidnapping children at gunpoint.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


But, they are safer.  You have offered nothing to say they are not.  If it was not for CPS and like organizations, folks like you would victimize more children.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Wonder what the owner of the Pom reported Stmichael for?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Who do  you think the police call when they arrest the parents?  Who did they call when they arrested this woman the twenty or so times she was arrested in the past?  And who do you think "places" the children with the relatives?  You think relatives who take in the children of unfit parents are equally deserving of being killed by a coward.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Somehow you're hopelessly convinced that all CPS workers want to abuse children. 

No child deserves to be abused. CPS was established to protect children who were/are being abused. 

Have their been abuses within the various Child Protection Services- and the associated foster care system? Sure- and I absolutely support both the criminal prosecution of those who have criminally abused their charges, and also I support whatever corrections are necessary to better protect the children.

But this case is not about any known abuse by CPS. By all indications this woman has a history of criminal activity, has a history of her own family being concerned about the safety of her children, and her kids were removed under court order- not by independent actions of any CPS agent. 

And then this woman went out and murdered her aunt, her two cousins and a mother of two kids. 

As far as I am concerned her actions clearly demonstrate that the CPS acted properly- that this woman ultimately demonstrated her propensity to kill.  The CPS may have saved her kids lives. 

And regardless of what you think about Child Protective Services- nothing excuses the cold blooded murder of 4 people.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Or the willful murder of a neighbor's pet cat.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Does it matter? What she told CPS is a lie, sensationalized because she didn't spprove of our parenting style and wanted to bring the big guns on us. That's the person you're defending, a predator of the likes that every neighborhood has, even yours. The fact is, we were doing nothing illegal, but we still had CPS at our door because of a miserable, rotten person who lives to hurt others. 

So when her free ranging cat ate poison I put out to get rid of a nearby possum pod, I took full credit, not that she wasn't predisposed to believe I murdered her stupid cat to begin with. That's what actually happened, you judgmental prick, and this was already explained earlier. 

Since slander seems to ride with every breath you exhale, perhaps you heartily approve of this wench and have done similar things yourself. I am otherwise at a loss to figure out why you side with evil.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You have seen the actual report to CPS from your neighbor?  That's interesting.   Where did this happen?  I ask because if CPS or someone in CPS showed you the report and who reported you, your neighbor has the makings of a law suit.  A nice big lawsuit.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Sorry, but you have demonstrated that you are not fit to be a parent.  Your neighbor was on to something about you.  Why else would you try to intimidate her into silence with your violent acts.  You have admitted here that you are a criminal.  You think that violence is an appropriate reaction.  God help your kids and your poor wife.  

Of course, now, like the coward you are, you change your story.  You did not kill her cat, it accidentally ingested poison you put out to kill opossums that were invading your mobile home park. And your story actually proves you wrong.  No one took your kids.  No one showed up at gunpoint and took your kids.  They investigated and found no reason to do anything. Although, had they been made aware of your subsequent acts, they would have basis to remove them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Murdering 3 people is awful, and even my view of a mother's right to defend her cubs does not include going after the family of the one who authored the threat. That was your assumption and an inexcusable one. 

I'm going to use an analogy I'm positive a Leftist like you can understand. CPS "rescuing" children is like the United States "liberating" 3rd world countries. The good intention is mitigated by the results and what replaces the original condition is not much better, or sometimes worse. 

And when "terrorists" attack our deployed forces, we can argue that they just want us gone so they can get back to oppressing their people. Sound familiar?

So instead of the mighty good vs evil, we end up with conflicting points of view, each party intransigent, each side entrenched. But I'm not so entrenched that I can't see your point of view, but can you see mine?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

More information on the asshole murderer that the assholes in this thread are applauding.

First of all- the child is living with the child's father.
Second- she shot the CPS worker twice- the second time apparently at point blank range as Sobel was lying on the ground- what a hero!
Third- she was quite the model mother
_Herring has 11 misdemeanor convictions dating back to 1992, court records show. She was arrested for DUI in late June, in a case that is still pending. The convictions include heroin possession, credit card fraud, driving with a suspended license and others. In one instance, a domestic assault charge resulted in a lesser disorderly conduct conviction_

Fourth- and she hated the CPS because they took away her kids- multiple times......perhaps because of her 11 convictions?
_Herring also has a lengthy history in family court. Herring has three daughters and two have been removed from her custody for periods of time, according to her daughter, Desiree Herring, 20, who attended the arraignment. Desiree said her mother was upset when DCF also took away her grandchild_

And per her own daughter:
_“She [Jody] was very spiteful toward everyone,” Desiree Herring said. “I mean as far as it concerns me, I fully believe she did it. *She had made threats toward me before you know,* granted I don’t think she would ever harm me — I am her kid — but I believe 100 percent she did that
_

This in a state that faced criticism because of two toddlers who died due to abuse by parents last year because CPS didn't take action.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



But you don't find the murder of the fourth person 'awful'- the murder of a mother of two?

I do not understand your inability to condemn what is clearly a cold blooded murder.

It appears you are so blinded by your own hatred of the CPS, based upon your own personal experience, that you are willing to excuse any murder of any CPS employee.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Funny how you defeat your own argument in a the same post. CPS absolved my wife and I of any wrongdoing, therefore I am a fit parent and the miserable hag neighbor, your protege, was not on to anything except she hates naturists and wants to hurt them. 

You're done, troll.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I thought you were intelligent enough to understand the point of the post. I was wrong.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You have celebrated the murders of all four victims.  The fact is that while there may be rare examples of overzealous child protection workers harming children by removing them without reason or foster parents harming the children in their care, this was not one of those cases.  This woman was a lifelong criminal, addict and drunk.  She has six kids removed from her care over the years.  And they were not "sold" to anyone.  They were raised by a series of foster parents, relatives  and others over the years; care that taxpayers paid for.  And even when there is a mistake, killing the person who made the mistake is not justified.  The woman she killed started the process but a judge, after a full evidentiary hearing, made the decision to keep the children with relatives, where they were safe.  Perhaps you are back on your meds now and that explains you backpedaling on killing the cat and celebrating murder, but there are several days worth of your sick, twisted posts here for everyone so see.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


CPS resolved the complaint your neighbor made.  They did not know about the crimes you committed to retaliate and intimidate your neighbor.  Those crimes would, at the very least, warrant a thorough mental health exam for you; one you are not likely to come through very well. You have also yet to explain how you know who reported you. You certainly were not told this by those who interviewed you.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



No not really- I can't understand any rational for the cold blooded murder of 4 women- including a mother of two kids- because one of them happens to be a CPS worker. 

There is no indication that the CPS in this case did anything incorrectly. This is a woman who had repeated problems with the police and with child protective services. She was a substance abuser- and had recently been busted for a DUI. She was known for threatening people. And she ended up acting on those threats.

To me, your rationalizations are just like the rationalizations we hear terrorist groups making for why they are justified in setting off a car bomb in a crowded market square. 

You want to argue that child protective services should be reformed- make that argument and we can have a discussion. You want to argue that all child protective services should be disbanded- which you appear to be arguing- then I will argue against leaving kids unprotected from abusive parents. 

But when you applaud the cold blooded murder of even a single person- someone who have no knowledge that has done anything legally or morally wrong- then there is no basis for an argument- because I will always condemn that cold blooded murder- and I will always condemn those who applaud cold blooded murder.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The point you were making is that it is perfectly OK for a ten times convicted criminal, drug addicted and drunk mother, who has lost several children because of her inability to parent, to murder, in cold blood, a woman who did nothing more than start the process that led the COURT to remove the children.  A CPS worker only has authority to remove the kids in an emergency, pending a court hearing.  You have no idea if these kids were removed before or after such a hearing.  You have no idea what involvement the victim had.  You are a sick, twisted fuck who should not be allowed around kids.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




So...where did this happen?  What county?  You don't have to give your name, but it would be interesting to let the local police know first about your bragging about killing a neighbor's cat in revenge and second, someone breaking confidentiality and letting you know who reported you....and what the report said.   Your neighbor has a very good law suit in the making.
So...where do you live?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Stmichaels castle:


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No...all I need is the state and county.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Don't know the county, but the state is "deluded".


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Life is too short for hate. You're on permanent ignore.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So, what state and county did this happen in?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Your argument contains the typical fallacy of assuming that if CPS didn't exist, children would be unprotected. It's the typical Leftist argument that people can't survive without big government. 

I was hoping you took debate class in high school, then my post would have made more sense to you. One rule that was drilled into us is that rarely is any position in a debate completely wrong, and if it has merit, then a skilled debater can argue it. This is elementary for lawyers, politicians, etc. You keep saying "cold blooded murder" as if you have no concept there might be another way to see it, especially when the state is exercising power to rip children out of the arms of their mother. Unable to see alternative viewpoints, you become louder and repetitive. 

Arguing government infallibility is replete with moral ambiguities as you ignore the missing pieces, where your argument may be undone. We don't know why the court ordered the removal of the child, we do know that although this mother has a record of being in and out of trouble and was no stranger to CPS, this time she was driven to kill. Why not the first time? Or the second? This time the wresting of her daughter piqued her sense of justice like never before. 

So, skilled debater that I am, I took her point of view and gave her the benefit of the doubt few others would and see how this thread took off!  You see, USMB is a sport to me where I play lesser minds like a skilled violinist. See my signature? I'm actually very pro life and don't want anyone to die for any reason, but I love to push buttons and manipulate people without them knowing.  I could never intentionally kill a cat, but look at how many posts were generated because people thought I did. 

BTW, I hope you pay close attention to the news in the coming months because what I did here, the media is going to do to Donald Trump. He has a big mouth and a little brain and he's going to be their toy. Megan Kelly fired the first salvo. It's going to be very entertaining.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Can anything be more hateful than cheering the cold blooded murder of four innocent people; people who did nothing more than try to protect a child?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



As I pointed out- CPS did not spring into existence in a vaccuum. 

Child Protective Services came into being as a mechanism for society to protect children- often from their own parents.

Even with the existence of CPS, parents are still killing and abusing their kids. 

Mother boyfriend charged in death of toddler News - Home
_Houston police say Henderson admitted to hitting the boy repeatedly with a belt on Friday and on numerous other occasions.

Authorities say their preliminary examination revealed that the boy had extensive internal injuries inflicted over a period of time. An autopsy has been scheduled to determine the official cause of death._

Children are being abused and murdered by their parents, and guardians- and yes I think that the government has a place in protecting children.

You apparently don't. 

But you do seem determined to try to make this case about Child Protective Services- and to avoid addressing the cold blooded murder of 4 people. 

Maybe that is something you learned in your high school debate club- how to try to change the subject when you can't defend your actual position?

Here is my post- you didn't respond to my post- you danced around it. 

 I can't understand any rational for the cold blooded murder of 4 women- including a mother of two kids- because one of them happens to be a CPS worker.

There is no indication that the CPS in this case did anything incorrectly. This is a woman who had repeated problems with the police and with child protective services. She was a substance abuser- and had recently been busted for a DUI. She was known for threatening people. And she ended up acting on those threats.

To me, your rationalizations are just like the rationalizations we hear terrorist groups making for why they are justified in setting off a car bomb in a crowded market square.

You want to argue that child protective services should be reformed- make that argument and we can have a discussion. You want to argue that all child protective services should be disbanded- which you appear to be arguing- then I will argue against leaving kids unprotected from abusive parents.

But when you applaud the cold blooded murder of even a single person- someone who have no knowledge that has done anything legally or morally wrong- then there is no basis for an argument- because I will always condemn that cold blooded murder- and I will always condemn those who applaud cold blooded murder


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Like I said. Louder and repetitive.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Skilled debater?  More like sociopathic liar.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Pushed a button, did I? Here I was hoping you would see the challenge and rise to it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


By the way, since you were so pointed in another thread that was deleted that everyone should follow the rules, it begs to be mentioned that you just made a whopper of a violation by divulging the contents of a PM without my consent. 

I won't report it. That's called grace.  Learn to have some yourself.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are merely a cat killing asshole who applauds murderers.

You have a hard on about CPS and are willing to applaud murder as long as one of the people murdered is a mom with two kids who works for CPS.

Mod edit: Syriusly Discussing the contents of PMs without the other party's consent is against the rules. 

There are times when you post like a morally responsible person- I have yet to see any evidence of that in this thread.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Report away.

Please just don't kill any cats because I broke a USMB rule.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


What does a cat killing, child endangering, murderer supporting asshole like you know about grace?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Are you goading me into reporting you?  You're hypocrisy in telling others to obey the USMB rules while you violate them yourself is what I was pointing out. A simple apology would have sufficed.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You got it.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Didn't you just tell him you would not report him for this because of your "grace"?  How about you apologize to everyone who has visited this thread for your hateful cheering on of the murder of four innocent human beings who died because they tried to help protect a child?  Or for bragging about your animal cruelty and your criminal conduct in trying retaliate or intimidate a person who reported you to child welfare authorities?  Gonna apologize for that?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So...what state and county did your issue with CPS happen in?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...



Shit happens when power is abused.  These domestic terrorists must learn to think twice before ripping a family apart.  Refusing to place a high value on human feelings towards their own can have serious consequences.  Yes the woman must pay for the stand she took.  Still she will be a hero for having taken that stand.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 13, 2015)

A CPS agent, who is just AT WORK doing their job, and this worthless scumbag guns the agent down.

These social workers, like teachers, are not paid close to what they should be paid.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> A CPS agent, who is just AT WORK doing their job, and this worthless scumbag guns the agent down.
> 
> These social workers, like teachers, are not paid close to what they should be paid.


The domestic terrorist kidnapping bitch got paid in full. With lead.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> A CPS agent, who is just AT WORK doing their job, and this worthless scumbag guns the agent down.
> 
> These social workers, like teachers, are not paid close to what they should be paid.


Teachers don't kidnap kids at gunpoint like CPS operatives.  Comparing them to ISIS or Mexican drug lords would be more appropriate.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > A CPS agent, who is just AT WORK doing their job, and this worthless scumbag guns the agent down.
> ...


So....what state and county did your run in with CPS happen in?


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 13, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


Are you kidding me? You are cheering this on?

First, they usually wait way to long if ever to remove a child from a bad situation. I read countless stories that break my heart about children being abused and DCFS letting them down! Second, she killed a woman and will spend the rest of her life behind bars. How does that help her kids? Third, she obviously proved the government right. The only hero in this story is the DCFS officer who saved these kids from this psycho!

Grow up man. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 13, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


It's sad all the way around, but what's sickening is the assumption throughout this thread that CPS was right and this woman wrong, stemming from a larger axiom that big government is infallible and we couldn't make do with less of it. Sickening even more is the prevailing attitude that government can do anything to us, even kidnap our kids, and we're just supposed to take it and anyone who resists is not only wrong but reprehensible. This is how we get tyranny without realizing it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So....what state and county did your run in with CPS happen in?


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea... you're right, the one CPS worker took it upon herself to determine, without any judge decree or investigation at all, to take a child away from a mother.  That gives someone the right to not only kill the CPS worker weeks later, but also their own own family members.


What in the fucking hell is wrong with you people...  And for the record I'm a baby killer, [female] faggot, religious hating, racist according to others on this board... Holy hell...


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You know why we assume she did something wrong and the DCFS officer was correct, because she went to the DCFS and MURDERED someone! That provides a good assumption she was 1. Unstable, 2. Irrational and 3. A bad person.

How does going to jail for the rest of your life help your kids? If she cared about her kids she would have fought for them the legal way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


No reason to get personal. It is honorable to want to protect you kids, but people are confusing this woman's actions with protecting her kids, when in reality she did the worst thing ever for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That's why I'm not asking for his address, simply the state and county where it happened....he doesn't seem to see my posts...maybe if you ask him.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


And by stand, you mean standing for parents who abuse and neglect their children.  Standing for the cold blooded murder of the three family members who stepped in and took responsibility for the child that she treated like shit.  The sixth child she had and the sixth child that the Courts determined she was harming.  That is what you call standing up.  Who else do you stand up for? Parents who molest their children; parents who burn cigarettes into their arms; parents who allow their toddler's to wear the same soiled diaper for three days while they binge on heroin?   Do you stand for all of these cretins cause you are one of them?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


It was no an assumption. It is a fact that regardless of whether the removal was appropriate, the murder of an innocent woman was indefensible.  The murdered woman did not remove the children; the Court did after hearing evidence of her lack of fitness.  You repeatedly talk of CPS agents removing this child at gunpoint without there being any evidence that that happened.  In most cases, the children are not removed until after a Court orders it; after a hearing.  Only when there is imminent danger to the child can CPS act to remove and even then there is a Court order issued and the parents have the right to contest.  You know nothing about the circumstances of this removal but you and Odius continue to lie and claim to know what the facts are.  We now know that she was in and out of jail. Tell us, when she was in jail, was removing the children from her custody appropriate?  When she violated probation for the tenth time and went back to jail?  Right to remove them then?  She has six kids and each and every one was removed at one time or another because she was abusing or neglecting them.  Think that might indicate a pattern?  The only one assuming is you.  Now, we do not need to assume about you.  You have admitted committing the crime of animal cruelty and intimidation or retaliation against a witness.  We know you are a sick fuck.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 14, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Thank you! It is refreshing to hear a rational and knowledgeable voice.  It sound like you have experience in child welfare matters (?)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 14, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Yes she's going to prison and that will suck for her daughter, but these kind of confrontations are set up by the almighty government wresting people's children from them in the first place. I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often.

And that's cute the cirular reasoning you use. The CPS henchwoman was right not because of the initial reason for kidnapping the kid but because of the mother's reaction after the fact? Logic fail.  

Bottom line, I feel sorry for everyone involved except for the kidnapper. She took a mother's cubs and she got her ass shot dead. Good.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No.  Just common sense and the ability to find the easily available statistics that show the tremendous harm some parent bring upon their children.  It is ironic that the two idiots commenting here in support of the murderer claim that she was "protecting her kids" when, in fact, the four people she murdered were protecting her kids from her and the system has spent the last twenty years protecting her other kids.  The vigor with which they attack the protectors of children makes one wonder what they are doing to their own children.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


She did not take anyone's kids, you inbred, child abusing fuck.  The Court ordered the child removed because this woman, like you, was unfit to parent a rock, let alone a living child.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Any PARENT that refuses to use violence to protect their children from threats no matter who or what they are is not worthy of being called a parent,mother or father. That domestic terrorist took a job KNOWING she was to kidnap kids for the benefit of the state and she enjoyed it. Now she can enjoy a dirt nap.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

Odium said:


> Any PARENT that refuses to use violence to protect their children from threats no matter who or what they are is not worthy of being called a parent,mother or father. That domestic terrorist took a job KNOWING she was to kidnap kids for the benefit of the state and she enjoyed it. Now she can enjoy a dirt nap.


This parent used violence against her children and then used it against the good people who tried to protect them.  She is a murdering POS and you are the supporter of a Murdering POS.  Only someone who likes to harm their own kids could defend this woman.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



So you think the murderer of her aunt- her two cousins- and a mother of two kids- is a hero?

What an asshole you are.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

Odium said:


> Any PARENT that refuses to use violence to protect their children from threats no matter who or what they are is not worthy of being called a parent,mother or father. That domestic terrorist took a job KNOWING she was to kidnap kids for the benefit of the state and she enjoyed it. Now she can enjoy a dirt nap.



This mother didn't protect her kids from anything- her kid was- and is- with the child's father.

What this asshole who happened to birth children did was murder her aunt- her two cousins and the mother of two kids.

This asshole thus ensured that not only her own child is left motherless- but that two other children are left motherless.

And assholes like you approve.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


We  aren't all state worshiping morons like you.


Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Any PARENT that refuses to use violence to protect their children from threats no matter who or what they are is not worthy of being called a parent,mother or father. That domestic terrorist took a job KNOWING she was to kidnap kids for the benefit of the state and she enjoyed it. Now she can enjoy a dirt nap.
> ...


She was kidnapped by the state of Vermont and the cousins and aunt are the reason. They deserved it just as much as that terrorist bitch did.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



This murderer is not only murdering scum- she is such a foul mother that she chose to abandon her own child for the rest of her life- and murdered a mother of two children- thereby leaving 3 kids childless.

You presume that this murderous scum with a long history of convictions and drug abuse was not abusing or neglecting her child- while presuming also that the mother that the murderous scum killed had acted immorally or irresponsibly- even though we have no record of this mother having a criminal record, or neglecting her own children- or abusing any other children.

Your hatred for the people who try to protect kids from abusive parents leads you to cheer on murderous scum. 

What an asshole.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The daughter of this murderous asshole was not 'kidnapped' by anyone- she was legally removed with cause by the order of a judge- and put in the custody of the child's father. 

You applaud this murderous scum who murdered her own aunt, her two cousins and a mother of two kids.

What an asshole.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


To this prick, anyone who is arrested for a crime is a kidnap victim.  A fireman runs into a burning house and saves a child?  Burglar.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So....what state and county did YOUR run in with CPS happen in?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


You got plenty of hate in your own heart, so much so that you're incapable of rational discussion on this or any other issue, aside from making your own list of assumptions informed by your prejudice while hypocritically criticizing me. Calling me an asshole over and over proves I got the best of you and, as I revealed to you earlier, that's what I get off on around here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Kidnapping with the help of an armed officer is still kidnapping. When kidnappers get gunned down, we all applaud like we did in Mel Gibson's "Ransom".  The difference is, I applaud all kidnappers being killed by angry parents, not just the movie stars.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Well?   And the state/county your encounter with CPS occurred in?   I mean, you'd certainly like to put them on public report if it really happened, wouldn't you?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


What is rational about you cheering the murder of a mother of two children on the basis that she kidnapped a child at gunpoint from a perfectly fit mother when none of what you claim to be the basis for your support is true. There was no removal by gunpoint; the removal was not the woman's call but the decision of a judge who heard evidence and the mother was a six time loser who lost all six of her kids because of her inability to care for them.  Your claim that you never really meant anything you posted is bullshit and you know it.  Give us your rational explanation for why the killing was justified, citing to facts you know to be true.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So, when there is a Court order to remove the child; a court order entered after a hearing where the mother had the right to appear and present her evidence as to why the child should not be removed; you still fail to understand that it is not kidnapping.  Answer just one question.  Is there ever a reason for a child protection agency to ask a court to remove a child from the custody of a parent?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



No- the lawful removal of children from unfit parents is not the same thing as kidnapping. 

No more than the execution of a convicted murderer is the same thing as murder.

No more than the killing of an enemy soldier is the same thing as murder.

No more than the withdrawal of taxes from your paycheck is the same thing as bank robbery.

You applaud the gunning down in cold blood of a mother of two kids because of your anti-government obsession. 

I can't even imagine how overjoyed you would be if this woman had managed to set off a truck bomb in front of the CPS building, and managed to kill dozens and dozens of mothers and fathers who happened to be responsible for trying to protect children.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I call you an asshole because you are applauding this murderer.

Just as I would call someone an asshole if they were fans of Charles Manson because of the murders he orchestrated. Or someone who applauded the Boston Bombers for what they did. 

I don't hate you- I think you are an asshole who applauds murderers.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


We discussed the fact that I do not approve of collateral damage, so now you're lying and I'm not discussing this further with you.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Oh I am sure that after being called on it, you would express regret as to the non-CPS folk who were killed.....while applauding the death of all of the mothers and fathers who worked at the CPS.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 14, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



But, if the car bomb went off in front of CPS it would only kill those who work for CPS and you have already declared that the murder of anyone associated with the removal of children from the home of an abusing parent is perfectly justified.  For that matter, you would applaud the murder of any police officers who would be present at any removal; the Judge who approved the removal; the CPS supervisor who approved the request for removal; the psychologist who evaluated the child and recommended removal; the judge's secretary who typed the order of removal.  I mean, they all had a role in this kidnapping so, to sick fucks like you, they all deserve to die.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Most likely he would be cheering it, then sharing stories of his own CPS run-ins....and how he killed someone's pet with a pipe bomb.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



No.  I don't think she is a hero.  I just pointed out that some will and rightfully so.  CPS has made many enemies for heavy handed approaches to their job.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



LOL- you don't think she is a hero- but you think that some will and *'rightfully so'.*

Guess what- that means you think this murderous scum is a hero for her killing of her aunt, her two cousins and a mother of two kids.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Yes....just like the police and district attorneys and courts have made many enemies.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



No.  There are usually more than one side to anything that happens.  CPS gets manipulated by vindictive spouses every day.  

Just because I can recognize the pain of those parents caught in the grips of  CPS over reach doesn't mean it happened to me.  It's not black and white.  I am not obligated to take sides.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 14, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



True.  Bad cops get killed almost every day somewhere in the U S.  So do D A's and even judges.

I have no sympathy for those that put on badges and mis-use the authority.

On the other side of the coin if someone feels strongly enough to kill an out of control CPS individual they must be processed just like any murderer.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 15, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/http://www.msn.c...tives-then-social-worker/ar-BBlzQ1y?ocid=iehp

This woman is notjob, asshole (she killed 3 family members that stepped up and were going to raise the kid) and monster (she killed 4 people, she abandoned her child who is 9 yrs old, the chances of her getting adopted to a good family is very low)

What she is NOT is a sympathetic figure, a moral or sane person or a person that should have been around kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...



Most CPS caseworkers are thugs, bullies, and tyrants...I'd guess that probably half could be killed and the result would be a net gain for the human race.  They care little for the welfare of children, but plenty for their own power.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are a psychopath and should be locked up for the rest of your life.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You should have your children taken from you, and anyone related to you, no matter how distantly, should be sterilized for the benefit of the human race.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Like I said, You have no idea what you are talking about. CPS does not just take kids for no reason and there is always judicial over site. We must go into court and get an order, if not before the fact immediately afterwards. There are also child placement review boards that are overseen by a judge. Case manages must present their case for removal and a  plan to reunite the child with the family which is always the first plan. I also sat on a board as the agency's liaison and had to defend our actions in the case of removal. I'm here to tell you that these boards are touch sons of bitches and do not approve placements easily.
> 
> No tell us about your experience in the field and how you know so fucking much. You can't just make these accusations without being able to back it up.



Out and out *lie*.  Children are taken for reasons as simple as a parent not licking the caseworker's boots, and we BOTH know it!  Hell, in Massachusetts, they kidnapped a teenage girl from her parents, held her against her will, and basically ruined her health. (Not to mention bankrupting her parents.)  She went from a figure skater to someone that will probably never walk again.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Your another one who does not know what you're talking about. See my post # 50. And I'll tell you another thing. The focus is ALWAYS on the welfare of the child ALWAYS. Hopefully the best interest of the child will be served by returning the child home. If it is not than other plans have to be made. There is no "unrestrained discretion" Maybe YOU would like to share the source of your knowledge and experience with this issue.



Bull.  Fucking.  Shit.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



In that case: absolutely yes!  It is called "chlorinating the gene pool."


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You don't know Anachronism very well, do you?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Your another one who does not know what you're talking about. See my post # 50. And I'll tell you another thing. The focus is ALWAYS on the welfare of the child ALWAYS. Hopefully the best interest of the child will be served by returning the child home. If it is not than other plans have to be made. There is no "unrestrained discretion" Maybe YOU would like to share the source of your knowledge and experience with this issue.
> ...


If you think it is bull fucking shit why don't you tell us about your vast experiences in child protective services. I worked in the system. We had to justify each and every removal which we always tried to avoid. When we did, it often meant being ,  of dedicated people to do a very hard job.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, You have no idea what you are talking about. CPS does not just take kids for no reason and there is always judicial over site. We must go into court and get an order, if not before the fact immediately afterwards. There are also child placement review boards that are overseen by a judge. Case manages must present their case for removal and a  plan to reunite the child with the family which is always the first plan. I also sat on a board as the agency's liaison and had to defend our actions in the case of removal. I'm here to tell you that these boards are touch sons of bitches and do not approve placements easily.
> ...


Do you have a linkOr do you just expect people to believe the crap that you post


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I'm willing to bet that you had a run in with CPS and didn't like how it went and  now your pissed. Why don't you tell us about it. What did you do to your kids?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Sure: here is one.  There are plenty more where that came from.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



They threatened to take my wife from her father (because she, an athletic tomboy incapable of fear, regularly had bruises)...I don't know what she said to the CPS thug (she will not tell me even now), but he never came back.  They came close to ruining my friend's life...he ended up pleading guilty to a felony because if he hadn't, the DA flatly told him that his then-11-year-old son would be called as a witness and torn apart on the stand.  The cause of this? An anonymous tip.

How many children have you kidnapped and sold, bitch?  What's the going rate on a 6-year-old?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


This was a difficult and unusual case where medical professionals were at odds as to what to do for this child. I'm not sure that the CPS agency  did the right and necessary thing in taking custody of her, but it is apparent that they felt that it was in her best interest  as" did the parents. The agency was not acting like thugs and bullies and the court approved the action.

 I was not there and you were not either. Your "plenty more" link is all about the same case so where is your proof of endemic child medical kidnapping? You'll have to do better than that, bitch


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I don't know what the hell that bizarre story is. If someone was charged with a crime, there had to be more to it than injuries that resulted from playing. If the DA  was in fact overly zealous or inappropriate, that is not a reflection on CPS. Two separate things so I don't know what the fuck you're talking about here. I don't believe for a minute that it was all based on a tip with no additional evidence.


Kidnapped and sold? That is just fucking stupid ....*Bitch*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



BULLSHIT!  When Justina was kidnapped, she was *figure skating!*  Now, she is a wheelchair-bound cripple who may never walk again.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I don't know what the hell that bizarre story is. If someone was charged with a crime, there had to be more to it than injuries that resulted from playing. If the DA  was in fact overly zealous or inappropriate, that is not a reflection on CPS. Two separate things so I don't know what the fuck you're talking about here. I don't believe for a minute that it was all based on a tip with no additional evidence.



His only "crime" was not kissing the boots of the CPS thug that showed up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the hell that bizarre story is. If someone was charged with a crime, there had to be more to it than injuries that resulted from playing. If the DA  was in fact overly zealous or inappropriate, that is not a reflection on CPS. Two separate things so I don't know what the fuck you're talking about here. I don't believe for a minute that it was all based on a tip with no additional evidence.
> ...


Horseshit! Why should anyone believe that anymore than believe that everyone in prison is innocent ?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


So are you still coming to the Christmas party this year?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



She was sick when CPS , with court approval took custody . They did what they believed was in her best interest. It was an unfortunate and confusing case involving conflicting medical opinions. There is NOTHING to indicate that there was any nefarious ( do you know that word) intent on the part of CPS. NOTHING. You are dishonestly and desperately trying to make this into something that it is not because you have nothing else. Very shameful


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 16, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Beginning to see a pattern. Everyone who disagrees with you is not only wrong, but an "asshole". Bitter, intolerant of other viewpoints, hate filled, irrational posts, all these pages and you still can't discuss the issue like a mature human being. How sad.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Will you settle for community service?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No, it's how you evil fucks are seen from our side. You're getting a chorus of opinion on how terrified people are when you thugs show up at our doors. It's probably the first time you deigned to countenance public feedback on your reign of terror. Don't like it? Tough shit!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 16, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Your line of work is shameful.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Considering I despise Christmas with a white-hot passion...fuck no.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 16, 2015)

WHY CPS KIDNAPS CHILDREN- ITS THE MONEY OF COURSE donnellyjustice
When CPS Kidnaps Children for Money
Grandparents blog-Dedicated to Austin and Isabella More Facts about CPS Buying and Selling Our Children
Government Racketeering Child Protective Services DHS Judges Involved Our Children Were Kidnapped and Now Sold


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.



About time someone does this.

She should get a medal for mom of the year. Maybe those bastards will think twice.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


^^^^ this


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I was talking to a 25 year old coworker last night and told her about this story...

Her eyes lit up...her daughter got taken away from her to...she is like good for her, that's how she feels deep inside also, but I told her the only thing that happens, the DCFS worker is dead and you are in jail for life. 

But with this story maybe it will wake up the DCFS


----------



## bodecea (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


And you kill cats.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 17, 2015)

bear513 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


They do not need to be waken to the fact that there are lousy parents who lose custody because they endanger their kids who then blame the system.  Child welfare workers are attacked regularly by the violent losers who endanger their kids.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 17, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Well, the truth is that Bad Parents happen.  That doesn't provide a right for some semi-literate, minimum wage dink bureaucrat to be empowered with police authority to determine designate someone as a Bad Parent and take their children.

The worm is turning Karl... and you idiots are about to be packed away with the rest of the trash.   America is what's on the rise now and you folks aren't going to like it much, from here on out.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 17, 2015)

Q


Where_r_my_Keys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


"That doesn't provide a right for some semi-literate, minimum wage dink bureaucrat to be empowered with police authority to determine designate someone as a Bad Parent and take their children."  No law allows this.  Children cannot be removed from a home without a Judge ordering it.  Even in an emergency, when a removal has to happen to prevent imminent harm, there is hearing before a judge where the parents are represented by an attorney and where they can fight for the return of their kids.    

Your version of America is, thankfully, dead and buried.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 17, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> _"That doesn't provide a right for some semi-literate, minimum wage dink bureaucrat to be empowered with police authority to designate someone as a Bad Parent and take their children."_  No law allows this.



And THAT Reader, is what IGNORANCE looks like.  

Those of us who have experienced DCF and the Idiocracy it represents and preys upon dam' well know better.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm glad to see so many that see CPS as I do, incompetent semi retards with the ungodly power to tear families apart. In the 1930's, when a government agent knocked on your door to bring terror into a home, they were called Nazis. Today we call them social workers. But the effect is the same.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Because you think there should be no agency to protect children from their parents.

And that attitude is shameful.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I'm glad to see so many that see CPS as I do, incompetent semi retards with the ungodly power to tear families apart. In the 1930's, when a government agent knocked on your door to bring terror into a home, they were called Nazis. Today we call them social workers. But the effect is the same.



When I was a kid, we condemned those who murdered people, especially mothers of two kids.

But today, you call them heroes.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



In the case of this thread- the child was taken was from the abusive mother upon the order of a judge- and put into the custody of the father.

If you object to that- then frankly you just want abusive parents to have free reign to abuse their kids.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I think you are an asshole because you applaud a murderer.

And I think you are an asshole because you killed an innocent cat to terrorize your neighbor. 

Not everyone who disagrees with me is an asshole- but those who applaud murderers and kill cats just to get revenge on neighbors- yeah you are assholes.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 17, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


Right. They will think twice before protecting a child from the drunken, drug addicted, mentally ill criminal who happened to give birth.  Being able to biologically reproduce does not make one a parent.  Here we have a habitual criminal who has lost custody of all three of her kids over the last twenty years. She should not be the poster mom for those with legislate complaints about child protective services.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Looks like the lady who did the killing is also linked to other crimes. Including the killing of two of her own cousins.



> Police believe that before shooting Sobel, 48, Herring shot and killed two cousins and an aunt in the adjoining town of Berlin. But no charges have been filed yet in connection with the deaths of Regina Herring, 43, and Rhonda Herring, 48, the suspect's cousins, and Julianne Falzarano, 73, an aunt.
> 
> Documents Mom Was Calm and Laughing After Shooting Vermont Social Worker NECN



That's definitely a woman we want with custody of a 9 year old, right?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.



Custody was given to the father. And before she killed the social worker, she killed her own aunt and two of her own cousins.

The CPS worker is the fucking hero here. She made the right call pulling that 9 year old out of the home of this murdering psycho and placing the child with the child's father. And paid for protecting the child with her life.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...



And let us not forget- the murderous thug who killed this CPS worker- also killed a CPS worker who is the mother of two.

Such as the assholes that cheer on this murderous thug- proclaiming she was 'just a mother' protecting her own children- she killed a mom and left two small children with no mother.

Every single person cheering on this murderous thug is an asshole.

Every single one.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to see so many that see CPS as I do, incompetent semi retards with the ungodly power to tear families apart. In the 1930's, when a government agent knocked on your door to bring terror into a home, they were called Nazis. Today we call them social workers. But the effect is the same.
> ...


I condemn those who murder people too. But this wasn't murder. Repeating your hyperbole over and over doesn't change the truth that this woman was a criminal gunned down by one of her victims.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Nope. I see you throw the A word around a lot. It's your substitute for rational discussion.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



A thug took a rifle and gunned down a mother of two walking in a parking lot- shooting her from a distance first- and then as the mother of two lay injured on the ground walked up and finished her off with a second shot at point blank range.

After of course- this murderous thug shot her own aunt and two cousins. 

By any rational- and non-asshole- point of view- this was cold blooded, pre-meditated murder- and I look forward to this thug spending the rest of her life in prison.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Oh its quite rational. 

I call assholes who defend murderers 'assholes'- defending a murderer by some rationalization about why the murder was justified was done by Muslim assholes who defended Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and Tamerlan Tsarnaev for setting off a bomb in Boston.

Assholes defend murder. Assholes rationalize why murder is acceptable.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I think that police powers belong only to the police. That ensures accountability and competence. Civilians with police powers are petty tyrants who get people, including themselves, killed. 

That CPS henchwoman murdered her family members in the same way that mafia thugs do, simply by being in a line of work that hurts people and thus they expose their family to irregular danger when a reprisal is inflicted. 

If you can't grasp this concept, watch "Road To Perdition."  If you still don't understand then watch it again and I'll help explain the narrative.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You defend abortion on demand. That's 50 million lives destroyed that you celebrate; not lives who hurt others like CPS henchmen do, but innocent lives. I couldn't be as evil as you no matter how hard I try. Yet I'm still civil with you and don't call you an asshole.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Yes it was cold blooded, premeditated murder. The CPS thug is in hell right now for exposing her family to danger by being involved in a criminal enterprise. She shares a lake of fire with all other criminal thugs who got their family killed because of their disreputable work.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



It was absolutely a murder. She's been charged with 1st degree murder. And will likely be charged with 3 more. Remember, you just arbitrarily 'reimagining' the law doesn't actually have any relevance to reality. The CPS worker pulled the child out of the home.

Jody Herring had her child placed in the custody of the child's father. And given Jody's fucking MURDER spree, *including killing 3 of her own relatives (with her senior citizen aunt being among them),* the woman was clearly wildly unstable. She was caught driving drunk at nearly double the legal limit. She's a convicted drug user with a HEROIN habit who lives with an abusive boyfriend...who himself was just arrested a few days ago.

*And this is who you want watching a 9 year old? *Are you fucking insane?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



In the specific case of this murderous thug- a judge removed her child from her custody and placed that child with the child's father.

Sounds like accountability to me.

What the hell else should be done other than just wait until the mom managed to kill the child from intent or neglect?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yeah- what you call a 'henchman' was a mother of two kids who may or may not have been involved with the case in which the 6th child of this woman was removed by court order and turned over the the father for custody. 

You are no different than those who applaud the Tsarnaev Brothers for setting off the Boston bomb.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You want to call me an asshole for supporting the right of a woman to control her own body with a procedure that is not considered murder anywhere in our country- feel free to. 

Meanwhile- you are the one cheering the cold blooded- and pre-meditated murder of a mom of two kids. 

Not me.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Now you think you know how the judgement of your fairy tale God?

The God who says "tho shalt not kill"?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

This woman has had at least 3 children, and lost each of them. She had a history of violence, being a convicted domestic abuser, drunk driving, heroin use, petty theft, and apparently worked as some kind of drug mule with 42 baggies of heroin pulled from her body during a cavity search after one of her 11 arrests.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The Death Sentence would be quite appropriate in this case.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So...you live your life like a fictional gangster movie.  Why am I not surprised, Cat Killer.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Timeline of a tragedy Unraveling the 4 VT slayings

More info on this homicidal maniac- and according to some- just a 'fine mother doing what fine mothers do'

Throughout her life, Herring had brushes with the law — in criminal court and in family court.

Her criminal record since 1994 shows 11 misdemeanor convictions.

In family court, records show Herring has been in legal battles involving custody of her three children, who each have different fathers, visitation rights, child support and more.

Her doctor wrote he believed that "Jody's chief medical problem restricting her employability is an underlying bipolar disorder," family court records show.

Dr. Kevin D. Crowley of Green Mountain Family Practice wrote in November 2010 that, despite his not being a psychiatrist but based on Herring's "numerous office visits, it is unlikely she would be able to hold a job for any length of time because of her emotional state and her resultant inability to stay focused."

Crowley indicated he was offering his presumed medical diagnosis to John Wirth, a staff attorney for the Office of Child Support.

Psychiatric intervention that amounted to "polypharmacy of treatment has only normalized things a little," Crowley wrote.

"Ms. Herring is a bright intelligent woman and I believe with time she will settle into gainful employment," the doctor wrote. "It will be a long time however."

Court records show Herring had other medical issues. After she was stopped on suspicion of drunken driving June 23 in Windham County, a court affidavit indicated she was "an intravenous heroin user." Her record includes a 2003 conviction for possession of heroin.

State Trooper Ryan Wood said Herring claimed she might suffer from multiple sclerosis but was awaiting test results. She also said she was on the attention-deficit-disorder drug Ritalin.

Herring pleaded not guilty to a charge of DUI second offense and is awaiting trial. Her first DUI conviction was in December 1998 in Caledonia County

Jody Herring previously diagnosed as bipolar - VTDigger
Court records show that Herring has been involved in custody proceedings involving all three of her daughters, now 23, 20, and 9, over the last two decades. Most recently, in July, she lost custody of her 9-year-old to a man she once accused of domestic abuse

Herring had felony charges dropped years before facing murder charges - VTDigger

She has failed to appear in court 10 times, and while she’s currently behind bars, she has a case pending for allegedly driving under the influence on her way from Berlin to Williamstown on June 23.

Herring’s first felony charge was for petit larceny in December 2001. She was charged with misdemeanor domestic assault in January 2003 in Washington County. She was then charged with a felony in May 2003 in Windsor County for possession of more than one gram of heroin.

Herring reached plea agreements in the most severe crimes she was accused of. In January 2002, she signed a plea agreement to have a felony petit larceny changed reduced to a misdemeanor version of the crime. She paid restitution to a jewelry store.

In April 2003, police stopped Herring and her brother on Interstate 91. They searched the car, then performed a cavity search. They discovered 42 baggies of heroin within her body, amounting to 1.26 grams of heroin. She failed to appear at her arraignment in June 2003, and the judge issued an arrest warrant to get her to court.

She entered treatment in May 2003, according to court documents, even though her domestic assault case was still pending. “Cousin called to say def. is in treatment (she can’t tell me where),” the documents say.

The judge then sent out a warrant for her arrest in June 2003. She was not arrested again until December 2004, according to court documents.

A month later, in January 2005, Herring signed a plea agreement to have her heroin charge reduced to a misdemeanor charge with six to 12 months of probation. She requested an out-of-state probation officer so she could live in Massachusetts, but she allegedly violated her probation.

Herring missed probation appointments several times between May 2005 and August 2005, according to court documents. The court put her on another six to 12 months of probation.

The domestic assault charge was still pending during the heroin case, but eventually was reduced to disorderly conduct, which is a misdemeanor. It remains unclear whether the domestic assault charge reduced to disorderly conduct would have prohibited her from owning a gun under federal law.

In 1998, Herring was disqualified by Judge Edward Cashman from owning a gun as part of a proceeding in family court.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Timeline of a tragedy Unraveling the 4 VT slayings
> 
> More info on this homicidal maniac- and according to some- just a 'fine mother doing what fine mothers do'
> 
> ...


Now THERE'S a thug for  you.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

Nothing says 'fine mother doing what fine mothers do' like 42 baggies of heroin being pulled out of your vagina.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 17, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


The mother didn't kill the domestic terrorist until AFTER her daughter had been kidnapped. We could have a better face to go with what happens when you kidnap a families child but hey this works! Brings it to the attention of the media etc. CPS bitch deserved it 100%. When you choose as a career to kidnap kids by force,drug them up,lie to a judge etc to get your way so that bonus for kidnapping the most kids is yours you DESERVE to be tortured slowly and painfully. She got the easy way out. 


bodecea said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Timeline of a tragedy Unraveling the 4 VT slayings
> ...


Oh yeah real HARDENED criminal there! LMAO.....I bet I got more misdemeanor's than she does! Most of mine are traffic violations etc I don't do drugs.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Waiting for your thread applauding the Boston Bombers for their heroic actions against American terrorists.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


That was a false flag attack.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Well that is one way to excuse murder.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



How many bags of heroin did you have pulled out of your vagina? Just round up.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> you DESERVE to be tortured slowly and painfully. She got the easy way out..



What an asshole


----------



## Preacher (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I simply don't give  shit about the Boston Bombing. Next stupid question please.


Skylar said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I don't do drugs and who gives a fuck if she did. Keep trying to rationalize kidnapping her child.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Oh, then you're a bit different from the mom in question. They pulled 42 baggies of heroin out of her vagina. How many times have you been convicted of domestic violence?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 17, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


So what. No reason to kidnap her child. You are just trying to find reasons to justify a kidnapping. I don't care how many times she was convicted of getting into a fight with her BF either.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


No rather most are state workers that are more worried about keeping their jobs then protecting the welfare of the kids they are paid to protect. 

Most ignore the signs and leave kids in a bad situation! I am giving the DCFS worker the benefit of the doubt. Don't forget this poor excuse of a mother killed here cousin and aunt who were going to step up and take care of her kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



And by 'kidnap', you mean granting custody to the father?

And can I take it from your avoidance you've never been convicted of domestic violence? Okay, so there's that and the 42 baggies of heroin that were never pulled from your vagina that differentiate you from this woman.

Next, how many times have you been caught drunk driving at nearly double the legal limit? And only 3 weeks before your custody hearing.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



What happened here is no more kidnap than making a bank withdrawal is a bank robbery.

What happened here is murder.

You really live in a bizarro world where a child removed from a dangerous mother by order of a judge is 'kidnap' but a murderous scum gunning down 4 people is just a 'good shoot'.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Your posts say differently.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I just wonder.

Is there any level of child abuse that could occur that Odium would think would justify removing a child from custody?

Neglecting to feed kids?
Leaving them alone with known sexual predators?
Having them in the car while driving at twice the legal drinking limit?
Burning them with cigarettes?
Breaking bones?
Murder of one the siblings?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Kid was kidnapped by the state. It only happened AFTER her snitch cousins and aunt snitched on her..no loyalty at all.


Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Oh sure there is. This wasn't that case. That's what COPS are for not CPS kidnapping agents aka domestic terrorists. They try to make a buck of these cases cops just put them in jail.Funny how I remember my brothers ex being drunk wrecking her car and breaking her daughters leg in the process..she was maybe 5 or 6....I remember sleeping in the hospital room for a week to watch her and be with her because she was scared and my brother was working and the mother was just crazy...he ONLY got custody after she was murdered by her boyfriend 4 or 5 years later. Great system we got eh. As a lawyer I know said it.Back in 70's we didn't do jack about abuse now its gone completely overboard you can't even smack your kids ass without getting accused of abuse!


----------



## Preacher (Aug 17, 2015)

Even in a case of a child being put with a better family etc it DOES NOT justify nor make OK the HUNDREDS to THOUSANDS of other cases where they kidnapped kids from loving homes and families so they could make a buck.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 17, 2015)

So therefore I have no sympathy for ANY cps domestic terrorist getting shot or killed! Never will be.I knew one that got nut cancer! ROFL I went and baked a caked to celebrate.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


A foster home is also a bad situation. Foster children are at an increased risk of abuse and they live with people who don't care about them and are doing it for the money. If a child can be placed with caring relatives, then great. But if they are put in foster care, it's out of the frying pan and into the fire.  In all except the most dire circumstances, intervention should be done while keeping the family intact. As it is right now, too many children are removed just for caution though there's no proof of imminent danger. It happened one time too many and a CPS henchwoman died. That should be a wake up call.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 17, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Was there any proof the mother was going to kill her child?  You make a lot of assumptions that villify the mother and exonerate the CPS henchwoman while knowing nothing more than anyone else. By the way, this is only going to increase as more mothers resolve to kill anyone attempting to kidnap their kids, so perhaps we need to rethink the strategy of plundering homes like common criminals and find other ways of handling domestic issues.


----------



## Politico (Aug 18, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


It's called being Progressive.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 18, 2015)

Politico said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


WHAT!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You kill an innocent cat because a neighbor did their duty, you are worse than a common criminal.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 18, 2015)

Politico said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Oh look...you have no idea what's going on here.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 18, 2015)

Odium said:


> So therefore I have no sympathy for ANY cps domestic terrorist getting shot or killed! Never will be.I knew one that got nut cancer! ROFL I went and baked a caked to celebrate.



That is because you are a murderer loving asshole. 

You delight that a mother of two kids was gunned down. You applaud that a murderous asshole gunned down her aunt and two cousins.

If she had blown up a city block you would be having an orgasm.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Do you have any proof that this CPS worker had done anything wrong?

Of course you don't.  You assume for some odd reason that everyone had conspired against this woman- the police, the CPS, the judge- to remove all three of her children. 

You make lots of assumptions to villify a woman who was gunned down in cold blood- even though she was not a convicted criminal and she didn't gun down her own aunt and two cousins. 

The record of what we actually know- not your assumptions- we actually know- is that the murderious scum who killed 4 people was a long time loser. 

11 convictions. 
Multiple failures to appear.
Failure to meet parole conditions.
Failure to complete drug rehab programs.
Recent DUI

3 children by 3 different fathers- all three children removed from her custody.
Killed her own aunt and 2 cousins.

We don't have to assume anything to 'villify' this murdering scum.

You, however, know nothing about the woman who was killed except two things:
a) she was a mother of two kids and 
b) she worked for Child Protective Services and was somehow involved in the latest child being removed from the murderers custody to be placed with her father. 

So of course you blame the woman who was gunned down. 

Because in this case- you are really are an ass when you assume she did anything wrong.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



It is a wake up call.

There are assholes out there willing to kill government workers.

There are still the Timothy McVeighs and Terry Nichols and Jody Herrings  out there who decide to take revenge on innocent people- or sometimes- cats. 

I guess we should be glad that Jody Herring was too messed up to figure out how to make a truck bomb.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



This child was taken from the mom- and put into the custody of the father.

No foster home involved.

Foster homes can be bad situations. However, since I have known both family members and friends who have been foster parents- and have met their foster kids- EVERY single child who was in their care had been abused- physically- emotionally.

There are bad foster homes and there are abusive homes.

We should eliminate the bad foster homes- and take the kids out of the abusive homes.

You however prefer that people just shoot CPS workers.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 18, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


You are damn right people target government workers when those government workers target families for harassment and kidnapping or some other crime simply because they have that power to do so. Good thing our founding fathers didn't have your point of view of tyrants. We would still be living under British rule. Oh and the ONLY person innocent here is that child and the mother was pushed to defend herself against tyrants and terrorism by her cousins and aunt and the CPS terrorist. Don't want trouble don't start none. People are TIRED of being pushed around by the government thugs and the government thugs thinking no one is going to retaliate. Its about damn time it happens and personally I am shocked it hasn't yet. I hope it opens people's eyes to the crimes of CPS and "family courts".This one woman is a MARTYR to the cause. PERIOD>


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 18, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


She kidnaps kids at gunpoint. Of course she did something wrong. I hope this keeps happening until nobody wants to be a certified kidnapper anymore.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 18, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Yes, as a multi pronged approach. Police powers belong to the police. When civilians exercise police powers such as arresting, using weapons, taking kids away etc, they should be shot like any other criminal. Police are trained in the responsible use of power, civilians are not and often become petty tyrants when given police power. Since you statists are so stubborn, We The People are just going to have to keep shooting social workers until the point gets through.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 18, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > So therefore I have no sympathy for ANY cps domestic terrorist getting shot or killed! Never will be.I knew one that got nut cancer! ROFL I went and baked a caked to celebrate.
> ...


Why do you keep grafting in other crimes that have nothing to do with this discussion?

I'll answer that. 

It's clear you believe you argument to be weak therefore you need to buttress it with irrelevant crap and shrill hyperbole, hate, name calling, and spittle. A person confident in their argument wouldn't do this.


----------



## guno (Aug 18, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...





Syriusly said:


> 11 convictions.
> Multiple failures to appear.
> Failure to meet parole conditions.
> Failure to complete drug rehab programs.
> Recent DUI



Unfit mother


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 19, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Which room in your house do you have your posters of Terry Nichols and Timothy McVeigh celebrating their murder of government workers?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Considering that your believe that murdering a mother of two kids is okay if she happens to be a government worker- and you also believe killing a neighbors cat in revenge is okay- I frankly don't give a damn about what you believe about me. 

Just try not to kill any of the neighbors cats this week.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



'Civilians' have no authority to arrest anyone except as a 'citizen's arrest.. If anyone has the authority to officially arrest someone- they are by definition 'law enforcement.

In the current case- the woman who you applaud for murdering a mother of two- had her child removed under court order- was it police? You don't know- you don't care.

Every fact in this case points to both the law being followed and authority being exercised responsibly- but you choose to applaud murder instead of condemning this murderous thug who killed 4 people, and left two kids without a mother. 

You are not 'the People' - you are just a murderer loving asshole.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What kid did she 'kidnap at gunpoint'?

What kind of gun was she carrying? 

So far the only one in this story carrying a gun was the murderous thug who bravely shot this mother of two first from a distance, and then finished off the wounded mother at point blank range as she lay helpless on the ground.

So of course you applaud the murderer.

Of course.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Used to have them in my bedroom. Just McVeigh though. I was fascinated by him and his story.Own several books on the subject as well.Fed Gov can murder citizens but doesn't like it when Citizens strike back...tough shit.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 19, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yeah- why am I not surprised. 

Among the Oklahoma City Bombing Victims

*SECOND FLOOR*

*America's Kids Child Development Center*

Baylee Almon, 1, Oklahoma City

Danielle Nicole Bell, 15 months, Oklahoma City

Zachary Taylor Chavez, 3, Oklahoma City

Dana LeAnne Cooper, 24, Moore

Anthony Christopher Cooper II, 2, Moore

Antonio Ansara Cooper Jr., 6 months, Midwest City

Aaron M. Coverdale, 5.50, Oklahoma City

Elijah S. Coverdale, 2.50, Oklahoma City

Jaci Rae Coyne, 14 months, Moore

Brenda Faye Daniels, 42, Oklahoma City

Taylor Santoi Eaves, 8 months, Midwest City

Tevin D'Aundrae Garrett, 16 months, Midwest City

Kevin "Lee" Gottshall II, 6 months, Norman

Wanda Lee Howell, 34, Spencer

Blake Ryan Kennedy, 1.50, Amber

Dominique Ravae (Johnson)-London, 2, Oklahoma City

Chase Dalton Smith, 3, Oklahoma City

Colton Wade Smith, 2, Oklahoma City


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 19, 2015)

Odium said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I was 19 when that happened on the heels of Ruby Ridge and Waco. There certainly was a feeling that our government was making war on the people and that reciprocity was needed. It is fascinating to read about his philosophy which he remained faithful to until the end. Small minds like Syriusly can't see outside of a very narrow viewpoint to the other side. Insects like her just have one button they hammer over and over again. Try explaining to an insect that Timothy McVeigh acted out of a deep love of his country, to defend it against its own murderous, tyrannical government. Insects can't see outside of the tiny little bubbles they live in.

Pity Syriusly. I do.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 20, 2015)

Odium said:


> Even in a case of a child being put with a better family etc it DOES NOT justify nor make OK the HUNDREDS to THOUSANDS of other cases where they kidnapped kids from loving homes and families so they could make a buck.


All I have read from worker at the DCFS is the horrendous situation that many of these kids are in and they still can't get them out. It is very hard to safe these kids.

First this gutter trash was turned in by her own family. Then they investigated found cause and saved the child. Then she went on a homicidal rage, proving the DCFS agents right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 20, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Even in a case of a child being put with a better family etc it DOES NOT justify nor make OK the HUNDREDS to THOUSANDS of other cases where they kidnapped kids from loving homes and families so they could make a buck.
> ...


CPS needs proof BEFORE kidnapping a child, not afterwards.  Circular reasoning. And if CPS is bitching that it's too difficult to kidnap children, tough shit. Hopefully mothers using deadly force will become a fixed part of the gauntlet.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You don't get any smarter do you. In most cases a court order must be obtained prior to removal. In order to get that order, the agency must submit a sworn affidavit and any available evidence of abuse or neglect. . In cases of imminent danger, the  order can be obtained after removal. In all cases, a hearing is held in family court shortly thereafter where the parent is represented by an attorney. The child is also represented by another attorney who's job is to look out for the best interest of the child.

In New Jersey and  I'm sure in other states, the case is also referred to the child placement review board comprised of volunteers who review the facts and make recommendations to the judge  as to the most appropriate plan for the child. There is no kidnapping unless you believe Alex Jones and his ilk, or the lies of abusive parents who had their kids taken away.. Why can't you get this through your thick fucking skull?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 20, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Have you noticed that this thread is full of your unhappy customers, not just me? Have you noticed that lots of people think you assholes have way too much power and not enough accountability?  Have you seen that I'm not alone in saying police powers shouldn't be given to petty tyrants? 

And any court proceeding that doesn't involve the parents is invalid under the 4th Amendment that requires due process. This isn't a search warrant, this is the wresting of children away from their parents at the point of a gun. You aren't convincing anyone that your little kidnapper agency is constrained by accountability. This thread is full of people who say that's a load of shit. 

You've been gone awhile. This thread has turned against you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about??!! I just told you that the parents are heard in court with an attorney. Yes in a case of imminent danger, a hearing is held after the fact, just like when a crime is committed, a hearing is held after the arrest.

 Those others who you refer to are brain washed and / or just angry about getting busted for abusive behavior.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 20, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Even in a case of a child being put with a better family etc it DOES NOT justify nor make OK the HUNDREDS to THOUSANDS of other cases where they kidnapped kids from loving homes and families so they could make a buck.
> ...


They caused her to become homicidal and rightfully so.


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Court order yep with lies CPS makes up falsified information etc. Never the truth. Oh and the "attorney" unless the parents hire their own is a fucking JOKE who works for the courts. Hiring a lawyer is MUCH better because he or she will work for YOU and they want that money. CPS is scared of real lawyers. They ain't scared of their buddies appointed by the courts. Oh and it is kidnapping. Are the kids consenting? Are the parents consenting for their kids to be taken? Nope therefore its happening against the families will aka KIDNAPPING which should be fought with FORCE which is why they bring pigs with them. If I was police chief if ANY of my deputies or officers helped CPS kidnap a child I would fire them on the fucking spot. I would have a no helping cps policy in place. Fuck CPS.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 20, 2015)

Odium said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



And how the fuck do you know any of this you lying jackass!! Wipe the spit off your chin and settle down. !!


----------



## Preacher (Aug 20, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


If you had read a DAMN thing I said before you I deal with these cases every day. PERIOD. All you need to know. All I am going to tell you.You are the enemy.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 20, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Now you're just lying to protect your disreputable trade. Every CPS kidnapping is "a case of imminent danger" and the child is removed forcefully from home. I'm merely pointing out that if you kidnap children for a living, you are in constant danger of that rare mother who loves her children enough to defend them. Your problem is, you want to inflict criminal violence on people's homes with no risk. Well too effing bad. You take the same risk as any other criminal.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Equine Excrement! You are psychotic!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 20, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Really? You deal with these cases every day? What are you? A serial child abuser???


----------



## Preacher (Aug 20, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


AKA you won't roll over and let us kidnap your child,brainwash them,rape them,dope them up on drugs so they are easily controlled and then sell them to highest bidder!


----------



## Preacher (Aug 20, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Keep guessing baby kidnapper....keep guessing. Like I said its all you are getting. YOU ARE THE ENEMY. PERIOD.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 20, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Sounds like you just lost the argument.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



The official story of what happened at OKC has more holes than the brake rotors on my Burgman.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 20, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


All I know is, Timothy McVeigh was proud of the role he played and seemed to have a clear conscience until the day he died.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 20, 2015)

Which changes nothing: he official story of what happened at OKC has more holes than the brake rotors on my Burgman!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 20, 2015)

Those are supposed to have holes.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Only assholes applaud Timothy McVeigh and his murderous acts

Yeah- my small mind can't see how you applaud the murder of babies and toddlers.  

Among the Oklahoma City Bombing Victims

*SECOND FLOOR*

*America's Kids Child Development Center*

Baylee Almon, 1, Oklahoma City

Danielle Nicole Bell, 15 months, Oklahoma City

Zachary Taylor Chavez, 3, Oklahoma City

Dana LeAnne Cooper, 24, Moore

Anthony Christopher Cooper II, 2, Moore

Antonio Ansara Cooper Jr., 6 months, Midwest City

Aaron M. Coverdale, 5.50, Oklahoma City

Elijah S. Coverdale, 2.50, Oklahoma City

Jaci Rae Coyne, 14 months, Moore

Brenda Faye Daniels, 42, Oklahoma City

Taylor Santoi Eaves, 8 months, Midwest City

Tevin D'Aundrae Garrett, 16 months, Midwest City

Kevin "Lee" Gottshall II, 6 months, Norman

Wanda Lee Howell, 34, Spencer

Blake Ryan Kennedy, 1.50, Amber

Dominique Ravae (Johnson)-London, 2, Oklahoma City

Chase Dalton Smith, 3, Oklahoma City

Colton Wade Smith, 2, Oklahoma City


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


>



Meanwhile- you applaud a murderous scum- with 12 convictions, a history of drug abuse- who murdered three other people- because she gunned down a mom of two- who happened to be a CPS worker.

What an asshole.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 21, 2015)

David_42 said:


> Loving these pro lifers right now, let's deny citizenship to children and send them back to extremely poor areas.





Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Do you share this sympathy for the kids murdered by the FBI at Waco? How about the 14 year old shot in the back and his mother shot in the face as she was holding a baby at Ruby Ridge? Or is it just for these kids who granted were collateral damage just like the government considered the Waco and Ruby Ridge kids.


Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You are STILL whining about a bunch of MISDEMEANOR convictions which BTW I have as well I love driving fast so ya who gives a fuck what she did in the past? Doesn't give ANYONE the right to kidnap her child. The CPS thug did and she got her just deserts. Plain and fucking simple. Don't want to get killed doing a job? Then find a job that doesn't involve ripping families apart. Pretty simple task. I bet this CPS bitch was one of those kind that took pleasure in ripping families apart.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 21, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You don't "deal" with any cases.  You do not represent parents or anyone else.  You sit in your trailer home and commiserate with other unfit parents on how unfair the system is for not letting you continue to do terrible things to "your" kids.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He was proud to have murdered these folks?  


 
And you applaud him for doing so? No wonder you oppose any effort to protect children:  you think murdering them is a great thing.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2015)

Odium said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> > Loving these pro lifers right now, let's deny citizenship to children and send them back to extremely poor areas.
> ...



'just collateral damage'

The Federal government didn't drop a 5,000 lb bunker buster on Waco- I have tremendous sympathy for the children who died at Waco- but what happened at Waco was not driving a truck bomb up in front a a Day Care center and setting it off.

You applaud the murder of those kids. I don't applaud the murder of any children. 

Only assholes applaud Timothy McVeigh and his murderous acts

Yeah- my small mind can't see how you applaud the murder of babies and toddlers. 

Among the Oklahoma City Bombing Victims

*SECOND FLOOR*

*America's Kids Child Development Center*

Baylee Almon, 1, Oklahoma City

Danielle Nicole Bell, 15 months, Oklahoma City

Zachary Taylor Chavez, 3, Oklahoma City

Dana LeAnne Cooper, 24, Moore

Anthony Christopher Cooper II, 2, Moore

Antonio Ansara Cooper Jr., 6 months, Midwest City

Aaron M. Coverdale, 5.50, Oklahoma City

Elijah S. Coverdale, 2.50, Oklahoma City

Jaci Rae Coyne, 14 months, Moore

Brenda Faye Daniels, 42, Oklahoma City

Taylor Santoi Eaves, 8 months, Midwest City

Tevin D'Aundrae Garrett, 16 months, Midwest City

Kevin "Lee" Gottshall II, 6 months, Norman

Wanda Lee Howell, 34, Spencer

Blake Ryan Kennedy, 1.50, Amber

Dominique Ravae (Johnson)-London, 2, Oklahoma City

Chase Dalton Smith, 3, Oklahoma City

Colton Wade Smith, 2, Oklahoma City


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 21, 2015)

Odium said:


> []You are STILL whining about a bunch of MISDEMEANOR convictions which BTW I have as well I love driving fast so ya who gives a fuck what she did in the past? Doesn't give ANYONE the right to kidnap her child. The CPS thug did and she got her just deserts. Plain and fucking simple. Don't want to get killed doing a job? Then find a job that doesn't involve ripping families apart. Pretty simple task. I bet this CPS bitch was one of those kind that took pleasure in ripping families apart.



I am pointing out that the murderous scum who killed 4 people was a convicted criminal with 12 convictions, a history of drug abuse, a recent DUI- and the mother of two she killed was none of those things.

You applaud murderers and terrorists- you applaud the murder of kids, and the murder of parents.

What an asshole.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 21, 2015)

So Syriusly only cares when the citizen fights back he doesn't care when the government murders people. Nuff said.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 21, 2015)

Odium said:


> So Syriusly only cares when the citizen fights back he doesn't care when the government murders people. Nuff said.


An insect that thinks in tiny little circles, as seen in her posts. If people didn't have the gumption to fire upon their own government, America wouldn't exist today. There were government worshipping pussies in the 18th century too, but thankfully they were outnumbered by patriots who wanted freedom. Coincidentally, the Bill of Rights was ratified in response to British abuses. Apparently they didn't like government officials forcing themselves into homes and taking away family members.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 21, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > []You are STILL whining about a bunch of MISDEMEANOR convictions which BTW I have as well I love driving fast so ya who gives a fuck what she did in the past? Doesn't give ANYONE the right to kidnap her child. The CPS thug did and she got her just deserts. Plain and fucking simple. Don't want to get killed doing a job? Then find a job that doesn't involve ripping families apart. Pretty simple task. I bet this CPS bitch was one of those kind that took pleasure in ripping families apart.
> ...


The mother of two was a kidnapper. Watch "Road To Perdition." Understand how people who make a living out of violence against others subject their own families to danger. Tom Hanks, Jude Law, it's a very instructive movie on why criminals like CPS agents shouldn't have families.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 22, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I personally, did not read into his post, that he was applauding the death of children.


----------



## bertramhall (Aug 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> 
> GOOD JOB MOM! What ANY parent should do. These sons of bitches are nothing but domestic terrorists and deserve ANYTHING like this that happens to them.


She is a mother and that`s evident that she would do everything for her children. Her feelings made her do it. We shouldn`t accuse her.Do you have a child?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 22, 2015)

bertramhall said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Officials Mom who lost custody kills kids services worker - WRGB CBS6 - Top Stories
> ...


I have 4 and I would die for my kids I would kill to protect my kids. Without a second notice.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You are a sick and twisted fool. Every child's life matters. Yes, a lot of those calls are  bogus. I know. I've been out on enough of them. But, if one in 20 are real, that could be a life saved. I don't expect you to be able to understand that though.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 22, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Was wondering where this baby kidnapping jackass was....out kidnapping more kids eh? Been a few days.Must be swamped with paperwork from the kidnappings.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


really hope you don't have kids.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I'm willing to bet that you and St Michael whats his face can  be found in the child abuse central registry. Just wish I knew your names


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 22, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


How many babies have you ripped out of the arms of their mothers this week? Do you do so now with a heightened sense of fear that one of your victims will have a mother that defends her child with deadly force?  Now you're just like any other violent criminal thug wondering everyday if this is the day you will come across somebody you just shouldn't have fucked with.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 22, 2015)

As Wednesday Addams says, "Be afraid. Be very afraid."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 26, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yeah, go plunder some more homes and rip screaming babies away from their moms, you sick, evil freak.  Maybe we'll here about you in the news when you run across the wrong parent.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


4! 


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Oh you mean like EVERY parent EVER taken to court for false trumped up reasons by the domestic terrorist group called CPS? Who knows. Don't care either.  Also you know what they say. Shit in one hand wish in the other see which one fills up faster.Bet people don't know that EVEN IF you are found "not guilty" in "family court" your name STILL goes on that list you are talking about. CPS is a terrorist group that is not held accountable and should be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 4, 2015)

Hell yeah!


----------

